# KONY 2012



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm just trying to get the worlds biggest celebrities to RT this vid, figured I could go down the list of most followed twitter celebrities and tweet them all, I urge everyone to do the same 1000 voices are louder then 1 after all. I know that It isn't much but I live in a city where not to many people give a fuck about anyone but themselves, so it's pretty much the most I can do.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Summarize this video for me please and I'll decide if I want to waste a half hour and watch this.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It's kinda annoying seeing this on Twitter, Facebook, Youtube and everywhere. People are really easy when it comes to jumping on bandwagons. Publicizing it won't get him arrested. It will fade out in a week or so, just like that SOPA thing.

I'm personally not gonna participate in it. I hope he gets caught and everything but I hate bandwagons. And this just seems kinda lame to me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I saw this response on reddit and thought it was interesting.



> Reasons I'm being negative, and I'm sure I'll get bashed for this. They came to speak at our school, and made a big deal about sending money to the Ugandan millitary. This is bad. First, Kony isn't even in Uganda. It'd be like funding the Mexican police to track down a man in Argentina. Second: the Ugandan millitary is using this as an excuse to enter other countries and exploit the Congo's resources, while murdering and raping innocents. The Ugandan government is full of far worse criminals than Kony, and their president is responsible for millions of deaths. Third: Their financial status is questionable. They've refused BBB to look into any affairs, and their transparency rating is worryingly low on Charity Navigator, plus there's allegations of fraud relating to their lobbying activities. Four: There's allegations Kony is already dead. His group is no longer large or all that active, there's better places for the money to go, like Doctors without Borders. Five: Most worryingly to me, they don't hide the fact that Invisible Children lobbies for DIRECT millitary intervention in Africa. Didn't we learn anything from our terrorist hunts in the middle east?
> 
> Sources. Here: http://www.observer.ug/index.php?op...f-rape-looting&catid=78:topstories&Itemid=116 That about the Ugandan army, and Kony already being dead. BBB, look on their website.
> 
> ...





Kentonbomb said:


> It's kinda annoying seeing this on Twitter, Facebook, Youtube and everywhere. People are really easy when it comes to jumping on bandwagons. Publicizing it won't get him arrested. It will fade out in a week or so, just like that SOPA thing.
> 
> I'm personally not gonna participate in it. I hope he gets caught and everything but I hate bandwagons. And this just seems kinda lame to me.


But that's how movements are formed.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> It's kinda annoying seeing this on Twitter, Facebook, Youtube and everywhere. People are really easy when it comes to jumping on bandwagons. Publicizing it won't get him arrested. It will fade out in a week or so, just like that SOPA thing.
> 
> I'm personally not gonna participate in it. I hope he gets caught and everything but I hate bandwagons. And this just seems kinda lame to me.


Yeah, you're such a badass, I mean, how lame is it to take a stand against a crazed theocratic child-soldier using rebel? That's total bandwagon bullshit. Let me guess, you liked human rights, but then it sold out and went all mainstream and shit.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

^ Doesn't make it any less annoying. Seriously though, I'm not trying to be a dick or anything but I'm willing to bet 90% of the people involved in this "campaign" don't give a shit whether or not Kony is found. They watched this video and thought it would be cool and "hipster" to "participate." Just because of how well the video was done. They don't care about the subject at hand.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

They're participating aren't they? The first 'hipsters' were the flower children of 1960s Counterculture. You see how much they accomplished?

Why doesn't this thread have 100 pages? Oh no, let's discuss girls and wrestling cos it's so fucking important and interesting compared to campaigning against the kidnapping of 66 thousand kids.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Scorpion95 said:


> Why doesn't this thread have 100 pages? Oh no, let's discuss girls and wrestling cos it's so fucking important and interesting compared to campaigning against the kidnapping of 66 thousand kids.


U MAD?

Things like this happen everywhere. Only difference is this specific video turned viral and everyone is jumping on the bandwagon. What's happening is terrible yeah, but it doesn't affect me. Do you give blood? Do you donate to dying kids in Africa? Just wondering.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> U MAD?
> 
> Things like this happen everywhere. Only difference is this specific video turned viral and everyone is jumping on the bandwagon. What's happening is terrible yeah, but it doesn't affect me. Do you give blood? Do you donate to dying kids in Africa? Just wondering.


I'm in year 11 and I donate blood. My sister donates to a family in Papua New Guinea every month. So I probably complete your perception of what 'making a difference' is. Stop clenching your fists at 'bandwagons', they're what spark revolutions.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

its sad but it makes no sense for america or anyone else to intervene


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Scorpion95 said:


> I'm in year 11 and I donate blood. My sister donates to a family in Papua New Guinea every month. So I probably complete your perception of what 'making a difference' is. Stop clenching your fists at 'bandwagons', they're what spark revolutions.


I wish the same could be said for the other 3 million on the internet.

Anyways, it's 6am in the morning and I admit, I probably sound like a right dick right now. I guess I'm just tired of seeing it everywhere. People think they're gonna spark a big "revolution" and they just won't. I looked deeper into the video and what's happening is horrific, but like the above poster said, it makes no sense for America or anyone else to intervene. Stuff like this happens everywhere. If it wasn't for this big viral video, nobody would care to look it up. If this was just a random advertisement on TV, nobody would care.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Isn't Uganda the county that's been trying to legalise killing gay people?
...Seems like getting rid of one person isn't going to fix their fucked up country


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure its bandwagon jumping, but that's the point. The more people join and take action, the better the result.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

people even being hipsters over innocent children being abducted and killed


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Pyroshark18 said:


> Sure its bandwagon jumping, but that's the point. The more people join and take action, the better the result.


Seriously, that's how things start, people know about them and they start talking about them. Once enough people start talking, politicians weigh in (whether because it's politically expedient to do or because they actually care is another issue, but they make stands on it) and then things get done. I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but when we allow important issues to get buried by the media because "there's a bunch of other bad shit going on and all these people are just hipsters" you're just as bad if not worse. I'd rather have a pretentious volunteer than an honest bum. They may be helping for the wrong reasons, but they're helping, we shouldn't attack them for that.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Scorpion95 said:


> I'm in year 11 and I donate blood. My sister donates to a family in Papua New Guinea every month. So I probably complete your perception of what 'making a difference' is. Stop clenching your fists at 'bandwagons', they're what spark revolutions.


I thought you weren't aloud to give blood until you're 18?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I watched it and shared it, it's pretty fucked up. Whether the organisation itself who made the video is good or not is irrelevant IMO, we're talking about the issue not them.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

People are just now finding out that evil people exist in the world?










P.Smith said:


> I thought you weren't aloud to give blood until you're 18?


I gave blood when I was 16 I think.


Scorpion95 said:


> They're participating aren't they? The first 'hipsters' were the flower children of 1960s Counterculture. You see how much they accomplished?


Reblogging a video won't change the world. lmao. Ask those same people that shared the youtube video to strap up their boots and go to Uganda to track him down.... less than 1% would actually do it. People don't want to make a difference. People want the ILLUSION that they're making a difference.



Kentonbomb said:


> U MAD?
> 
> Things like this happen everywhere. Only difference is this specific video turned viral and everyone is jumping on the bandwagon. What's happening is terrible yeah, but it doesn't affect me. Do you give blood? Do you donate to dying kids in Africa? Just wondering.


Exactly. KONY isn't the only evil human on the planet. Fuck what yall heard. Humanity has always been evil. Has anyone ever read history books? Peace isn't what drives humanity. WAR is.

Now with ALL of that said I DO support this movement. I actually think KONY can be captured seeing as this has spread so fast.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this absolutely flooded my facebook today. the video was pretty incredible, im amazed so many people hadnt heard of kony before this though. shows how little people know.

people saying it's bandwagoning are stating the bloody obvious. of course it's bandwagoning. thats the whole reasoning behind the campaign. get as many people as you can involved, bring awareness to the issue, etc etc. it's a terrific idea and concept, it just needs to get off the ground and get the right people involved.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

an someone summarise the 30-minute video and its content in like a tl;dr version


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've seen and shared it, not sure what else to do.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, I'll only share this video if The Rock does..... :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> I thought you weren't aloud to give blood until you're 18?


Allowed, Phil.

Rebel forces against governments seem to always be around; I've never got why other countries concern themselves with the matters of another country - unless it is going to be a 'bigger problem'.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Kentonbomb said:


> U MAD?
> 
> Things like this happen everywhere. Only difference is this specific video turned viral and everyone is jumping on the bandwagon. What's happening is terrible yeah, but it doesn't affect me. Do you give blood? Do you donate to dying kids in Africa? Just wondering.


holy fuck. People like you are the reason this shit happens, "if it doesnt affect me it doesnt matter". You're trash. 



> Anyways, it's 6am in the morning and I admit, I probably sound like a right dick right now. I guess I'm just tired of seeing it everywhere. People think they're gonna spark a big "revolution" and they just won't. I looked deeper into the video and what's happening is horrific, but like the above poster said, it makes no sense for America or anyone else to intervene. Stuff like this happens everywhere. If it wasn't for this big viral video, nobody would care to look it up. If this was just a random advertisement on TV, nobody would care.


So that means we're succeeding. You know that "SOPA thing" that you mentioned? Yeah, we got that to be put down. Innocent people don't even want to live because of things like that, and you sit behind your fucking computer being a condescending asshole. If you don't stand up for things anything, nothing will ever change. Seriously, just leave.

I've donated quite a bit of money, hope it goes a long way. This is a great cause.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

People didn't care about KONY (which the government HAS known about for 20 years) until they found out that there is oil in Uganda. This "movement" is really just a reason for AmeriKKKa to have an excuse to go into Uganda. AmeriKKKa doesn't care about Uganda... most AmeriKKKans couldn't even point out Uganda on a map. Most of these generic wallabies think Africa is a monolithic entity. So please. You guys aren't worried about a movement... you're worried about the MOMENT.
Know the full history about something before you blindly bandwagon on it. There are plenty people in the world forcing boys to kill and rape for them.... but the other tyrants don't live in a place where oil is.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

P.Smith said:


> I thought you weren't aloud to give blood until you're 18?


I thought it was 'allowed' not 'aloud'.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

SL said:


> an someone summarise the 30-minute video and its content in like a tl;dr version


*A (cynical) summary:*
A bad man was in Uganda abducting children, turning them into soldiers and making them do horrible things. The videomaker wants the US to send slightly older soldiers to go to Uganda to fight his young soldiers, despite the fact that the bad man hasn't been in Uganda for about 6 years and quite possibly isn't using child soldiers any more (the video is quite vague about what he's actually been up to over the last 6 years) They also want to work with Uganda's rapist national soldiers and violently homophobic government to stop this man.

It's a message that's good at heart, but it's hopelessly naive and the "solution" that they have (that isn't really mentioned in the video) is poorly thought out


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Why does it matter if people are bandwagoning the issue? As long as attention is being brought to it and it's being made aware to the general public what is going on, nothing else matters.

Unless you're a sad, pathetic hipster. In which case, please stop breathing my air. Thank you.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

TGO™ said:


> Why does it matter if people are bandwagoning the issue? As long as attention is being brought to it and it's being made aware to the general public what is going on, nothing else matters.
> 
> Unless you're a sad, pathetic hipster. In which case, please stop breathing my air. Thank you.


Because people are only doing this because it's trendy. As soon as people stop talking about this on tumblr and twitter it will disappear. Also there are ulterior motives going on here on invisible children's part.... but people don't examine that. Nor do people look at the history of what's going on in not only Uganda but other countries all around the world.
That whole "It's supposed to raise awareness" deflection has been debunked already. Do you really mean to tell me that you didn't know about children being used to kill and rape people before yesterday? White folks are so after the fact when it comes to countries outside of America and Europe that it's not even fucking funny. KONY has been doing what he does for 20 years... and a facebook status in a country where most people aren't even on computers, let ALONE Facebook is going to stop him?

Ok.... everyone knows who he is. Did knowing who Hitler was defeat him? Did knowing who Castro was defeat him?
None of the people talking about "raising awareness" would get off their lame asses and go to Uganda to find this man... yet they will sit on some self righteous high horses and feel like they made a difference in the world.
THINGS DON'T JUST HAPPEN! THINGS ARE DONE!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Kony has been doing this for 26 years and now people are just knowing this? >_<


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll follow these guys for their cause till the end to get this insipid bastard to be put to justice.

EDIT: After reading that link shared by the Kanye dude later on in the thread, I now look like a dumbass with my original statement. Still, I like the idea, not the guys who created it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> Because people are only doing this because it's trendy. As soon as people stop talking about this on tumblr and twitter it will disappear. Also there are ulterior motives going on here on invisible children's part.... but people don't examine that. Nor do people look at the history of what's going on in not only Uganda but other countries all around the world.
> That whole "It's supposed to raise awareness" deflection has been debunked already. Do you really mean to tell me that you didn't know about children being used to kill and rape people before yesterday? White folks are so after the fact when it comes to countries outside of America and Europe that it's not even fucking funny. KONY has been doing what he does for 20 years... and a facebook status in a country where most people aren't even on computers, let ALONE Facebook is going to stop him?
> 
> Ok.... everyone knows who he is. Did knowing who Hitler was defeat him? Did knowing who Castro was defeat him?
> ...


Christ you're cynical as fuck. So you'd rather this not happen at all? You'd rather people remain ignorant?

And don't put this on other people. If you're so high and mighty than take your ass over there and find him. Oh wait, it isn't fucking practical nor would it be effective, that's right. I don't understand why you have such a problem with this besides being a lonely hipster pissed at the world. What do you suggest we do oh great one?

Edit: And I'm not in a position to do anything about this. The idea is to raise awareness to urge those who can make a difference to do so.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

TGO™ said:


> Christ you're cynical as fuck. So you'd rather this not happen at all? You'd rather people remain ignorant?
> 
> And don't put this on other people. If you're so high and mighty than take your ass over there and find him. Oh wait, it isn't fucking practical nor would it be effective, that's right. I don't understand why you have such a problem with this besides being a lonely hipster pissed at the world. What do you suggest we do oh great one?
> 
> Edit: And I'm not in a position to do anything about this. The idea is to raise awareness to urge those who can make a difference to do so.


You didn't address, nor provide a rebuttal to any of my points... in fact you PROVED my points in some of your post.
I stated I support this movement... but people need to know the entire history of what is being discussed. People don't study it deeper than what was in the youtube video. My problem isn't that I'm "cynical." My problem is that I KNOW the government is using this as propaganda to justify invading Uganda to acquire the oil in that country. 

High and mighty? Excuse me but I'm not the one who is pretending that I can change the world... Thank you for proving my point. Why don't YOU go over to Uganda? 

There is more beneath the surface is my point. Kony has been doing what he does for over 20 years. Americans didn't care until they found oil there. Don't think America actually cares about the children. Nations don't have friends. They have interests.... and oil seems very damned interesting right now.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> You didn't address, nor provide a rebuttal to any of my points... in fact you PROVED my points in some of your post.
> I stated I support this movement... but people need to know the entire history of what is being discussed. People don't study it deeper than what was in the youtube video. My problem isn't that I'm "cynical." My problem is that I KNOW the government is using this as propaganda to justify invading Uganda to acquire the oil in that country.
> 
> High and mighty? Excuse me but I'm not the one who is pretending that I can change the world... Thank you for proving my point. Why don't YOU go over to Uganda?
> ...


your hitler example is poor, he got taken down. He lost. You insufferable little bitch, why don't you continue on thinking you can't do anything, you're worthless after all. And those people making huge differences in the world? They don't exist, they only care about oil, in fact they don't even exist, because people can't make a difference

You have the IQ of a mule, gtfo.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> your hitler example is poor, he got taken down. He lost. You insufferable little bitch, why don't you continue on thinking you can't do anything, you're worthless after all. And those people making huge differences in the world? They don't exist, they only care about oil, in fact they don't even exist, because people can't make a difference
> 
> You have the IQ of a mule, gtfo.


You are using ad hominems because you can't provide a logical, rational reply to me. Instead you give me an emotional reply riddled in conjecture and character assassinations.
Knowing who Hitler was didn't make him kill himself. Bin Laden didn't get killed because some fat bitch on Facebook made a status about him. The fact that you think that reposting a video is the equivalent to the people making a difference in the world was beyond lazy and uninspired. I didn't say that people who can change the world don't exist. I stated that posting a video won't change the world. Don't insult my intelligence when you can't even comprehend my statements.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The people who run those nations have feelings, emotions, families, sympathy, etc. They're human beings too and while some are more numb to the world than others, at the end of the day, most actually care for these kids. Not every government official is a cold, heartless cyborg. Raise awareness, get countries to support the Ugandan government, and take Kony down. That's the idea.

I don't care how long he's been doing it, how he's doing it, or why he's doing it. I care that he's still doing it and that he be stopped. I'm 17 years of age going on 18 in less than a month. I apologize for being ignorant to the situation because my life so far has been the furthest from foreign issues and the world's problems because to be quite honest, I was busy growing up so excuse me for just recently finding out. I'm not the American government either so sorry for not taking myself over there and handling business myself.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> You are using ad hominems because you can't provide a logical, rational reply to me. Instead you give me an emotional reply riddled in conjecture and character assassinations.
> Knowing who Hitler was didn't make him kill himself. Bin Laden didn't get killed because some fat bitch on Facebook made a status about him. The fact that you think that reposting a video is the equivalent to the people making a difference in the world was beyond lazy and uninspired. I didn't say that people who can change the world don't exist. I stated that posting a video won't change the world. Don't insult my intelligence when you can't even comprehend my statements.


"someone called me stupid im going to use words that sound complex"

What about the Japan Tsunami? awareness spread like wildfire due to "fat bitches reposting it on facebook". I've donated a lot of money, so have others, your pathetic attempt at seeming high and mighty is laughable. If enough people oppose something, shit will get done. If you sit back and watch as the world burns behind you, you're being an absolute fucking asswipe. Also like the guy above me said - these are humans. We have feelings, we're not oil-ridden drones who do things for oil, and oil alone. We got rid of SOPA, and we can get rid of something much-more evil. You can either go with us or shut your fucking mouth


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> "someone called me stupid im going to use words that sound complex"
> 
> What about the Japan Tsunami? awareness spread like wildfire due to "fat bitches reposting it on facebook". I've donated a lot of money, so have others, your pathetic attempt at seeming high and mighty is laughable. If enough people oppose something, shit will get done. If you sit back and watch as the world burns behind you, you're being an absolute fucking asswipe.


I haven't said any new words since your post that I haven't used before I ever talked to you... but I appreciate you trying to throw more assumptions at me. Maybe those words are too complex for _you_, but anyone past 6th grade should be able to understand everything I've stated. Maybe you can't and that's ok. I'll dumb my post down for you. As for the Japan thing. People raising money didn't save people from dying. Nor did it rebuild. The US government sending money to Japan did. The government decides who lives and dies. Not some random kids on the internet. Sorry but that's _reality_. Life is not a fairy tale or a movie. The bad guys _can_ win.
If the world is burning, me posting on facebook won't extinguish the fire. Taking action will. That's my point. The more you guys try to attack me the more you inadvertently prove I'm correct. 

Call me more bad names to mask the fact that you have no substance to bring to this discussion against me. Continue feeling like posting a youtube video is going to deploy homing missiles at Kony's face.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not knocking what the cause is because it's a good cause but if that video didn't come up, no one would care that Kony is doing this considering it's been done for 26 years. Spreading a video about someone isn't going to catch the person, you have to actually DO something about it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Of course it didn't stop people from dying you stupid fuck. A TSUNAMI CAN'T BE STOPPED and the money was sent AFTER the fact because word of mouth and news stations everywhere helped RAISE AWARENESS so people would send that same money that government sent to help those who needed it.

Christ you're more dim witted than I thought.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

TGO™;11124365 said:


> Of course it didn't stop people from dying you stupid fuck. A TSUNAMI CAN'T BE STOPPED and the money was sent AFTER the fact because word of mouth and news stations everywhere helped RAISE AWARENESS so people would send that same money that government sent to help those who needed it.
> 
> Christ you're more dim witted than I thought.


Dying from things like starvation that occurred after the tsunami. And we are comparing apples to iPads here.

You can send money to a country from your computer.
You can't kill an evil military tyrant from your computer.
Last time I checked there wasn't an "Execute him" option on paypal.


That was a nice deflection though. I should have just shut it down immediately, but I wanted to give you guys time to feel correct. See what happens when you use the powers of LOGIC instead of emotion?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I personally think it's a quite noble cause but I also put stock in the story that it's just American propaganda and a part of the AFRICOM movement.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> I haven't said any new words since your post that I haven't used before I ever talked to you... but I appreciate you trying to throw more assumptions at me. Maybe those words are too complex for _you_, but anyone past 6th grade should be able to understand everything I've stated. Maybe you can't and that's ok. I'll dumb my post down for you. As for the Japan thing. People raising money didn't save people from dying. Nor did it rebuild. The US government sending money to Japan did. The government decides who lives and dies. Not some random kids on the internet. Sorry but that's _reality_. Life is not a fairy tale or a movie. The bad guys _can_ win.
> If the world is burning, me posting on facebook won't extinguish the fire. Taking action will. That's my point. The more you guys try to attack me the more you inadvertently prove I'm correct.
> 
> Call me more bad names to mask the fact that you have no substance to bring to this discussion against me. Continue feeling like posting a youtube video is going to deploy homing missiles at Kony's face.


*argument gets pointed out for being asinine*
*uses condescension to try and seem right while dodging every point made*

Let me guess, you work a minimum wage job (or maybe even 12.50 an hour!!!!), and think the government is out to get you, because you never amounted to anything despite you thinking you're intelligent. Also, no I just found it funny that when you got called out, you went into "IM THE SMARTEST IN DA WORLD" mode. Quite simply you're wrong. People raising money helped, a lot. Do you also think 9/11 was a hoax? For you seem like one of those toolsheds. If you let them win, yes they will win. However, just about every evil in history has been taken down, sometimes involving more effort than others, but at the end of the day it is not eternal. Everything can be beaten, for we are men, and we make mistakes - but we also have heart and perserverance. If you let corruption spread, it will. If you keep telling yourself you can't do anything, and only the government can - you will lose. The government is a collection of humans, and they have emotions. Same with every single other fucking human you dumb shit :|

Awareness is a good thing, it lets others know of the evil, so maybe they can try to put it to rest. Not everyone can help directly, and if you can't understand...I feel genuinely sorry for you. Not much love at home? Did daddy not play catch with you?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Raising awareness of an evil man = good
Giving money to a 'charity' that gives less than 25% to uganda = bad


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> *argument gets pointed out for being asinine*
> *uses condescension to try and seem right while dodging every point made*
> 
> Let me guess, you work a minimum wage job (or maybe even 12.50 an hour!!!!), and think the government is out to get you, because you never amounted to anything despite you thinking you're intelligent. Also, no I just found it funny that when you got called out, you went into "IM THE SMARTEST IN DA WORLD" mode. Quite simply you're wrong. People raising money helped, a lot. Do you also think 9/11 was a hoax? For you seem like one of those toolsheds. If you let them win, yes they will win. However, just about every evil in history has been taken down, sometimes involving more effort than others, but at the end of the day it is not eternal. Everything can be beaten, for we are men, and we make mistakes - but we also have heart and perserverance. If you let corruption spread, it will. If you keep telling yourself you can't do anything, and only the government can - you will lose. The government is a collection of humans, and they have emotions. Same with every single other fucking human you dumb shit :|
> ...


How did I go into I'm the smartest in the world mode? My typing style has been fairy uniform throughout this entire thread. You just think I went into smarter than you mode because I am in fact smarter than you.. by your own admission.
No I don't work for minimum wage. Yes the government is evil. You're lying to yourself if you think otherwise. And I'm doing very well for myself. I think I'll be more than fine. Thanks for caring.

Humanity in itself is evil. Humanity is a disease. Peace isn't in human nature. WAR is. I've seen a tape that documents all of humanity's evils. I won't go much into that but people are evil by design. Not every evil in history was taken down. You see history is fairly one sided. When America tests nuclear weapons in the middle east it's ok. But when those same kids who saw their parents get killed due to military testing grow up to become a terrorist then THAT is evil. When America invades Japan and tries Imperialism it's ok.... but when Japan undergoes restoration and attacks Pearl Harbor then it's bad. History is one sided by design.

And one more time.... Japan was strictly about raising money. You can raise money on the computer. You can't kill someone over the computer.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

People should realize that America can't help Uganda if they can't help themselves. It's like having a child you can't take care of.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

dis is sum viral shit yall. Every youtube video I click on has Kony spammed throughout the comments.

Too bad I'm too lazy/don't care enough to watch a 30 minute clip about some *****


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> How did I go into I'm the smartest in the world mode? My typing style has been fairy uniform throughout this entire thread. You just think I went into smarter than you mode because I am in fact smarter than you.. by your own admission.
> No I don't work for minimum wage. Yes the government is evil. You're lying to yourself if you think otherwise. And I'm doing very well for myself. I think I'll be more than fine. Thanks for caring.
> 
> Humanity in itself is evil. Humanity is a disease. Peace isn't in human nature. WAR is. I've seen a tape that documents all of humanity's evils. I won't go much into that but people are evil by design. Not every evil in history was taken down. You see history is fairly one sided. When America tests nuclear weapons in the middle east it's ok. But when those same kids who saw their parents get killed due to military testing grow up to become a terrorist then THAT is evil.
> ...


no, thinking you're intelligent and intelligence are much different. You are the former. Also, I think you are assuming that I worship the united states or something, which lends your argument absolutely nothing. Going against this man is more right than going with him. So in this case he is the evil one. A few months ago, SOPA was the evil thing, controlled by the government. 

No it isn't. Your philosophy is out of a bad-sadness novel. I see your problem, you were bullied. Humanity is a wonderful thing (see all the people against this. Except you. You're the only evil piece of trash in this thread)

But please, continue to not actually reply to anything I say


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Camille Léone said:


> Humanity in itself is evil. Humanity is a disease.


Take this to Tumblr where your miserable outlook on life will be shared by others.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> no, thinking you're intelligent and intelligence are much different. You are the former. Also, I think you are assuming that I worship the united states or something, which lends your argument absolutely nothing. Going against this man is more right than going with him. So in this case he is the evil one. A few months ago, SOPA was the evil thing, controlled by the government.
> 
> No it isn't. Your philosophy is out of a bad-sadness novel. I see your problem, you were bullied. Humanity is a wonderful thing (see all the people against this. Except you. You're the only evil piece of trash in this thread)
> 
> But please, continue to not actually reply to anything I say


None of your points have any relevance to what I said. All you are doing is attacking what you think I do for a living, and who I played catch with and things like that. Keep the extraneous bs out of this. It's irrelevant. 

I love how some random loser on the internet thinks he has the right to tell me how intelligent I am. If I wasn't intelligent and YOU were in fact intelligent then you wouldn't think I was going into "Smarter than you" mode just because I speak proper fucking English. It's ironic you say, "Keep not replying to anything I say," when none of what you say has been a real rebuttal to what I said.

I conceded to the point that you can raise money online but then I qualified my initial point about KONY, which is that you can't KILL someone over the internet. My whole comparing apples to Ipads post was completely forgotten. Why? Because you can't provide a rebuttal to it. Instead you care more about what my parents did for me.

Never question someone's intelligence online. Bottom line is you don't know me and you never will so stop. All you're doing is creating new negative energy. You read 4 posts I made on a forum and magically you think you know everything about me. No one ever bullied me. People knew I'd stab someone for fucking with me. Anyway I agree with you. Humanity isn't evil.

Humanity is such a wonderful thing. Wars, genocide, rape, murder, theft, trickery, slavery, pollution, and not caring about the planet. Such wonderful things. You got me.

Honestly people only go against what is seen as evil so that they can feel better about themselves. No one is a saint and nothing clears a guilty conscious more than being able to point the finger at someone else and say "See!!! He is more evil than I am!!!"


GOON said:


> Take this to Tumblr where your miserable outlook on life will be shared by others.


Since humanity's existence we have been in times of war more than times of peace. You can even look at a timeline of America. The vast majority of America's existence has been an existence of war... not peace. Please prove me wrong.... oh wait you can't because you can't debunk the truth.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The Ugandan government are dodgy people, as are Invicible Children if I'm perfectly harsh. Good cause, if you care so much you'll find another way to support it, or support it without giving to IC. You don't actually need one of those action kits to participate in Kony 2012. Perfectly easy to make your posters and what have you at home.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Camille Léone said:


> People knew I'd stab someone for fucking with me


We got ourselves a feisty one here.



Camille Léone said:


> Honestly people only go against what is seen as evil so that they can feel better about themselves. No one is a saint and nothing clears a guilty conscious more than being able to point the finger at someone else and say "See!!! He is more evil than I am!!!"


I don't know about Hiplop, but I've never abducted kids and make them join my army against their will and make them kill their parents and other people. Pretty sure he's *just a little* more evil than I am.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

GOON said:


> We got ourselves a feisty one here.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know about Hiplop, but I've never abducted kids and make them join my army against their will and make them kill their parents and other people. Pretty sure he's *just a little* more evil than I am.


Damn I keep predicting everything you guys say before you say it:


Camille Léone said:


> Honestly people only go against what is seen as evil so that they can feel better about themselves. No one is a saint and nothing clears a guilty conscious more than being able to point the finger at someone else and say "See!!! He is more evil than I am!!!


You guys keep proving my points effortlessly.

And once again I support this man being expunged. People are just trying to bring keyboards to a gun fight.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

http://thedailywh.at/2012/03/07/on-kony-2012-2/

Yeah read that.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

STOP KONÉ!?!?


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

I think we can all acknowledge Africa is fucked, but just because the Ugandan government is awful (which it is, and people should probably do something about) doesn't mean Kony is a good guy.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Phrederic said:


> I think we can all acknowledge Africa is fucked, *but just because the Ugandan government is awful (which it is, and people should probably do something about) doesn't mean Kony is a good guy.*


No one is saying that. We're just saying that we can't catch him just because a video. We have to do something to catch him, not just put posters all over the place.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Fucking scary how much effect a propaganda video can have on people who know very little about Africa or the situation.

The guy is horrible, but hasn't been active in Uganda for years now, neither has his group.

Something very fishy about this entire organisation and that video.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Hiplop said:


> *argument gets pointed out for being asinine*
> *uses condescension to try and seem right while dodging every point made*
> 
> Let me guess, you work a minimum wage job (or maybe even 12.50 an hour!!!!), and think the government is out to get you, because you never amounted to anything despite you thinking you're intelligent. Also, no I just found it funny that when you got called out, you went into "IM THE SMARTEST IN DA WORLD" mode. Quite simply you're wrong. People raising money helped, a lot. Do you also think 9/11 was a hoax? For you seem like one of those toolsheds. If you let them win, yes they will win. However, just about every evil in history has been taken down, sometimes involving more effort than others, but at the end of the day it is not eternal. Everything can be beaten, for we are men, and we make mistakes - but we also have heart and perserverance. If you let corruption spread, it will. If you keep telling yourself you can't do anything, and only the government can - you will lose. The government is a collection of humans, and they have emotions. Same with every single other fucking human you dumb shit :|
> ...


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Bogey said:


>


What about that post was clap worthy? He didn't address any of my points and all he did was make things up about me... 
he attacked me and said awareness was good, which I never said wasn't good btw..
That's clap worthy now? No one here can think on their own and it's pathetic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i watched it yesterday. Told my gf to watch it. She asked for a summary about it but i told her she NEEDS to watch it. posted it up on fb. and i will donate some money and might buy a shirt or anything to contribute to the cause. Having child soldiers is bad enough but he then have these kids kill their parents and mutilate ppls faces. Its not one or even hundreds. Its over 30,000 and its crazy that other nations havent even thought of doing anything. 

I will say that i will agree with some ppl if i didnt do my research on it i would have thought he was some presidential candidate. It looks like they are celebrating him in some way but when you see everything and understand what they are doing its just them wanting EVERYONE to know the name and do some research and find out how terrible this man is.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Camille Léone said:


> What about that post was clap worthy? He didn't address any of my points and all he did was make things up about me...
> he attacked me and said awareness was good, which I never said wasn't good btw..
> That's clap worthy now? No one here can think on their own and it's pathetic.


The gif is because he owned you with that post and the level of seriousness from Hiplop caught me off guard. Also you stating no one can think on their own just because they disagree with you shows real humility.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I watched this earlier today and thought it was really cool and the doc was quite moving. However, I won't be participating because I don't have Facebook ot Twitter because I hate them both.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I hate Facebook but I still use it. Twitter is the most pointless thing in the world. They're good for awareness like this and their role in major events or emergencies. As far as for everyday use both sites are just banal.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

> Reblogging a video won't change the world. lmao. Ask those same people that shared the youtube video to strap up their boots and go to Uganda to track him down.... less than 1% would actually do it. People don't want to make a difference. People want the ILLUSION that they're making a difference.


Tons do make a difference, though. And the ones sitting at home provide support. Not everyone can change the world - but we can work together to get rid of things that are wrong. 



> Exactly. KONY isn't the only evil human on the planet. Fuck what yall heard. Humanity has always been evil. Has anyone ever read history books? Peace isn't what drives humanity. WAR is.
> 
> Now with ALL of that said I DO support this movement. I actually think KONY can be captured seeing as this has spread so fast.


Good @ Second part.

Who fucking gives a shit about history? Every major evil that has ever existed has been beaten. He isn't the only evil person in the world - but your logic fails. It'd be like saying "cancer isnt worth curing, it isnt the only disease". You can't do everything at once, babysteps.

Also, War is not peace, war is not humanity. We do not have big brother standing beside us. Religion is war - Not Humanity. Think about Wars for a second, think about how fucking warped some soldiers get for killing someone - or how hard it is to pull the trigger. We care for one another, even if we don't want to admit it. Kindness is pretty much universal, which is what Human Nature is.



> People didn't care about KONY (which the government HAS known about for 20 years) until they found out that there is oil in Uganda. This "movement" is really just a reason for AmeriKKKa to have an excuse to go into Uganda. AmeriKKKa doesn't care about Uganda... most AmeriKKKans couldn't even point out Uganda on a map. Most of these generic wallabies think Africa is a monolithic entity. So please. You guys aren't worried about a movement... you're worried about the MOMENT.
> Know the full history about something before you blindly bandwagon on it. There are plenty people in the world forcing boys to kill and rape for them.... but the other tyrants don't live in a place where oil is.


You really think the government is behind this uprising? The main goal of this is to get the government to fucking do something. I don't think any of the "fat people sitting at home reposting the video" care that there is oil, they care about the unjust treatment of humans. Another reason you are wrong.



> Because people are only doing this because it's trendy. As soon as people stop talking about this on tumblr and twitter it will disappear. Also there are ulterior motives going on here on invisible children's part.... but people don't examine that. Nor do people look at the history of what's going on in not only Uganda but other countries all around the world.
> That whole "It's supposed to raise awareness" deflection has been debunked already. Do you really mean to tell me that you didn't know about children being used to kill and rape people before yesterday? White folks are so after the fact when it comes to countries outside of America and Europe that it's not even fucking funny. KONY has been doing what he does for 20 years... and a facebook status in a country where most people aren't even on computers, let ALONE Facebook is going to stop him?
> 
> Ok.... everyone knows who he is. Did knowing who Hitler was defeat him? Did knowing who Castro was defeat him?
> ...


Alternatively, tons of people do this for they see it as wrong. We want things to change, and there is the momentum now to stop it. People like you are nothing but stones in the way on our way to success. People arent doing this to be trendy, people buy iPhones to be trendy, not try and stop a disgusting sack of trash. If enough people show their support to a cause, something will be done. It's like signing a petition, it gets shit done.

Sure you can accuse invisible children of having other motives, and to be quite honest thats a fair point. But ones like Free The Children have the same goals, and they are much better. But even with invisible, some of the money is going there, and awareness is being built like wildfire. And like you said earlier "the government has power", and they have to listen to us. The awareness alone has lots of power, add in that a lot of money is headed to help (33% x a shit ton of people is pretty good)



> There is more beneath the surface is my point. Kony has been doing what he does for over 20 years. Americans didn't care until they found oil there. Don't think America actually cares about the children. Nations don't have friends. They have interests.... and oil seems very damned interesting right now.


So you think its a massive conspiracy.. AREN'T YOU INTELLIGENT. If Hitler was doing what he was doing for 500000000 years, would that mean we should just be pretentious douche bags and let him continue? Of COURSE NOT. We want to end tyranny, and this is a step in that direction, if you can't see that..I fear for you



> we are comparing apples to iPads here.
> 
> You can send money to a country from your computer.
> You can't kill an evil military tyrant from your computer.
> Last time I checked there wasn't an "Execute him" option on paypal.


This is your infamous post, really? You can raise awareness from you computer, you can alert others of this douchebag. Our most powerful weapon is our voice, we can use that behind the computer. We're not all needed to run out into uganda and spray bullets until we hit KONY, we can have faith in our fellow men.

To put it quite simply, the insults I made towards you have merit. You're a idiotic pessimist who seems to want the world around you to light aflame, and you back it with history, that isn't relevant, and you skip over the details that actually matter. You're likely sad that you got bullied, or that you have no money/feel worthless. Its okay to not have much money, but to build a universe around you that is of the corrupt variety because of that...is a very dumb fallacy.



> The gif is because he owned you with that post and the level of seriousness from Hiplop caught me off guard. Also you stating no one can think on their own just because they disagree with you shows real humility.


You may say that I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one  The only thing I really care about enough to be serious, would be humanity, and the future of it. Things like religion infringe upon my dream of a better tomorrow, so I want it gone and do my best to rid the world of it, much like this Kony Guy. I don't believe we should be unequal.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> No one is saying that. We're just saying that we can't catch him just because a video. We have to do something to catch him, not just put posters all over the place.


We are doing what we can, spreading awareness until a politician has to make a stand on it.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Bogey said:


> The gif is because he owned you with that post and the level of seriousness from Hiplop caught me off guard. Also you stating no one can think on their own just because they disagree with you shows real humility.


He didn't own me. He brought up shit that had nothing to do with my point that he can't even prove. SO if I say you're a bathroom cleaner at McDonald's that means I owned you now? He didn't own shit. You're on his dick because YOU can't even provide a real rebuttal to anything I said. Hop off his dick.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> Tons do make a difference, though. And the ones sitting at home provide support. Not everyone can change the world - but we can work together to get rid of things that are wrong.
> 
> 
> Good @ Second part.
> ...


Everything you just said is about to be debunked.

Ok... we make him famous. Now what? Castro is famous. That didn't stop him. Osama was famous for YEARS... so was Hitler... so was Stalin.

At the end of the day, the people that MATTER that actually CAN make a difference have already known. The government has known about this man for 20 years. Some geek on a wrestling forum finding out about him last night isn't going to capture him. Sorry.

The government IS behind this. The purpose of this is to give America an excuse to invade Uganda and acquire their oil. Unlike some people I know what's going on in black countries before you white people decide it's a "cool" thing to get involved with.
History is irrelevant.. but who I played catch with is relevant. :kobe
If you want to end tyranny get off your fat ass and go find him.... oh wait... never mind.

You can end tyranny by posting a video. :kobe


Find my post where I said to let him continue? I'll wait. :kobe

Also I knew people were evil before I became wealthy and I still know people are evil after I became wealthy. All those insults are nothing but conjecture. I'm happy I've struck such a nerve in your white guilt that you want to make so many assumptions about me. I'm happy to have made a difference in _your_ life.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I think he countered all your rambling cynical bullshit pretty well. Angry much?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a waste of time. the video I mean. He could have asked us to do shit in a 4 minute video. He ain't no scorsese. That's fo SHO HO!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Bogey said:


> I think he countered all your rambling cynical bullshit pretty well. Angry much?


By saying I got bullied and saying we shouldn't let him continue... umm 
1.I never got bullied. I'm not broke and I don't think I'm worthless. Even if all of those were true it's irrelevant to my point.

2.He isn't replying to my points. He's providing strawman arguments, where he takes something *similar* to what I said and spins off of that.

FOr the 10th time *I stated he should be executed*... but you can't execute someone by posting a video. You guys have this myopic vision of how to be active. Finding someone takes energy. REAL energy. Blood, sweat and tears. Post all the videos you want... Are you or anyone you know going to run into KONY while you're at McDonald's??


The message is good. But it's incomplete. THAT is my point. But since it's beyond what you can understand it's "cynical."

And those seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who could not hear the music.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> Everything you just said is about to be debunked.
> 
> Ok... we make him famous. Now what? Castro is famous. That didn't stop him. Osama was famous for YEARS... so was Hitler... so was Stalin.
> 
> ...


You can't ignore the people. If you really believe only a few can make a difference, then if you get their attention..they will be forced to change things / take action. However anyone can make a difference, you just have to care a lot. With fame comes hate, which will lead to his downfall.

You can end tyranny with attention, you take things too literally. Every action has a reaction, this reaction is awareness. The awareness leads to power, which leads to his end.

“The world is too dangerous to live in – not because of the people who do evil, but 
because of the people who sit and let it happen.” – Albert Einstein. 

^ That fits, because you're saying we don't do anything. We're a united force, all after the same goal. We really can't fail. If you sit by and let it continue, more will die unjustfully.

You lost, admit it



> By saying I got bullied and saying we shouldn't let him continue... umm
> 1.I never got bullied. I'm not broke and I don't think I'm worthless. Even if all of those were true it's irrelevant to my point.
> 
> 2.He isn't replying to my points. He's providing strawman arguments, where he takes something similar to what I said and spins off of that.
> ...


You're not far off from being right, it isnt perfect - but its enough. You're a pessimistic brat, is what I was going for, I was saying you need to lighten up.

Your going against a unity who is after him, does even LESS than posting videos, it actually hinders the process of finding him..so props I GUESS.

also, you didnt reply at all to any of my arguments, all you did was post ad hom garbage


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

:jay2 Didn't read. Just stop son and learn to lighten up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

God I am so embarrassed! Why did no one tell me that today was National Spontaneously Become A Devout Activist Day?! 

Joseph Kony is a Ugandan guerilla group leader, he is on the USA's terrorist list and has been indicted for war crimes by the International Criminal Court at the Hague. He is responsible for abducting over 60000 children to fight for him and is to blame for the displacement of millions of people. He believes he is on a mission from god and wants to create a theocracy based on the ten commandments in Uganda.

I'm sure he'll be shitting his pants at people sharing a video of him on Facebook and calling him a bad man. 

Bottom line raising awareness of this issue is all well and good but there are hundreds of 'bad men' like this around the world doing unspeakable horrors to their countrymen. Don't act all high and mighty for sharing a video on facebook. If anything if you're only hearing about him now and had no idea about the war and uprising in uganda before now then you have absolutely no right to comment. Just be a good little sheep and hit share on facebook trying to look intelligent and fashionable by raising awareness for a douchebag like Kony.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brace for shitstorm..

When people had to study about Joseph Kony in school a few years ago, no one gave a shit.
Now that its 'popular' to be raging at this guy, everyone is going to spend 20 bucks or something on posters, so that they can get more people to buy more posters.
Then you have a whole lot of angry people with posters demanding that something be done, but what they don't realise is that everyone who matters ( ie US, UK, European governments etc) already know who this guy is..but don't have the money to do anything about it.

Then again, maybe he will see the army of people wielding posters and give up his power (which he has had for about 15 years)
I'm sorry, but posters don't trump bullets.
Bullets trump bullets, and unless your going to purchase a gun and fly to Uganda, not a whole lot is going to get done.
Infact, typing '#ohEmgee Stop KoNaY' across the internet is probably the least productive thing you could be doing right now. Except for writing this rant..but yeah.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> You can't ignore the people. If you really believe only a few can make a difference, then if you get their attention..they will be forced to change things / take action. However anyone can make a difference, you just have to care a lot. With fame comes hate, which will lead to his downfall.
> 
> You can end tyranny with attention, you take things too literally. Every action has a reaction, this reaction is awareness. The awareness leads to power, which leads to his end.
> 
> ...


I take things "literally" because this is a literal world. This isn't some abstract fantasy land. You people need to wake the fuck up with your Disney stories. If we just close our eyes, reblog the video and just BELIEVE!!!! then with the great powers of our IMAGINATION, all of our dreams can come true. The few are in power. That's how the world works. This isn't a movie where the people lead a revolution. That is all an ILLUSION they sell you so you keep voting for them. And I may be THE Camille Leone but my posts on wrestling forum aren't hindering the process. lmaooo The hell are you on? The government is going to stop looking for him because of little old me?? Fuck out of my face with that bullshit. PLEASEEEEE SMELLL THE BULLSHIT YOU ARE TRYING TO SELL ME!!! You don't have to taste it. But at least get a whiff of it.

I didn't lose. I deal with reality. You deal with fantasy. 


The government has had him on file for years so I'm not getting your point about making him famous but I'll go with that for the sake of the argument. Awww let's make this get attention in the media. make him famous so the government can do something.. How cute. 

This is the action the government is going to take. See us brown people not only have to know our own history but it's forced for us to know your history as well.
_The US goes into Uganda to search for KONY._
_They try to "help" the country much like they did with Iraq... except when Amerikkka tries to help they usually just kill innocent people.
They try to acquire oil there.
Kony dies many years later. 
_
Those exact things are going to happen.


Matador said:


> Brace for shitstorm..
> 
> When people had to study about Joseph Kony in school a few years ago, no one gave a shit.
> Now that its 'popular' to be raging at this guy, everyone is going to spend 20 bucks or something on posters, so that they can get more people to buy more posters.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So fucking sick of seeing this everywhere.

It's pathetic because people are pretending to give a fuck about these kids. Does anyone who 'cares' make any sort of donation or anything? Pretty sure most people don't so pretending to give a fuck is lame.

People should pay attention to their OWN country and offer your OWN people help before reaching the fuck out to other places.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Phrederic said:


> We are doing what we can, spreading awareness until a politician has to make a stand on it.





Hiplop said:


> You can't ignore the people. If you really believe only a few can make a difference, then if you get their attention..they will be forced to change things / take action. However anyone can make a difference, you just have to care a lot. With fame comes hate, which will lead to his downfall.
> 
> You can end tyranny with attention, you take things too literally. Every action has a reaction, this reaction is awareness. The awareness leads to power, which leads to his end.
> 
> ...


Guys, he was indicted back in 2005. The powers that be of this world knew about him far before that. Do you really think they haven't been searching for him? This campaign does absolutely nothing in terms of helping catch Kony, it raises awareness for the plight of the Ugandan people but it does nothing to help them.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

True Rush. Just like how Osama bin Laden was on the FBI's Most Wanted list in 1999 and the general public didn't know who he was until 9/11.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Bogey said:


> True Rush. Just like how Osama bin Laden was on the FBI's Most Wanted list in 1999 and the general public didn't know who he was until 9/11.


The general public didn't kill him. Osama didn't say OH SHIT!!!! A YOUTUBE VIDEO ON ME!!!! *dies*

The military action killed him.

Why is this so hard for people to understand? No wonder people thought I was "pretending" to be smart. This basic shit is eluding people.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bogey said:


> True Rush. Just like how Osama bin Laden was on the FBI's Most Wanted list in 1999 and the general public didn't know who he was until 9/11.


Indeed. I would hazard a guess that the average American doesn't know that the CIA funded the Mujahideen, trained them and gave them arms when they were in a war with the Soviets. Thus indirectly funding the uprising of the terrorist group al-qaeda which as everyone knows has caused terrorist incidents globally. 

However the US government was trying to kill bin laden well before he was popularised in the media and became infamous for the 9/11 terror attacks.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Camille Léone said:


> The general public didn't kill him. Osama didn't say OH SHIT!!!! A YOUTUBE VIDEO ON ME!!!! *dies*
> 
> The military action killed him.
> 
> Why is this so hard for people to understand? No wonder people thought I was "pretending" to be smart. This basic shit is eluding people.


The public wanted him dead the moment they learned he was the ringleader of 9/11. The Bush Administration and their general stupidity allowed him to get away and stay on the run for years. 

There was even a guy who thought he could catch Osama bin Laden on his own.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> The general public didn't kill him. Osama didn't say OH SHIT!!!! A YOUTUBE VIDEO ON ME!!!! *dies*
> 
> The military action killed him.
> 
> Why is this so hard for people to understand? No wonder people thought I was "pretending" to be smart. This basic shit is eluding people.


People don't like having their feelings questioned. However, I happen to share your views on why a discrepancy between emotions and actions is important to note. 

I'm curious as to your attitude towards humanity (as well as any others that feel like spilling their guts). What evils have you been confronted with during your time on earth?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Bogey said:


> The public wanted him dead the moment they learned he was the ringleader of 9/11. The Bush Administration and their general stupidity allowed him to get away and stay on the run for years.
> 
> There was even a guy who thought he could catch Osama bin Laden on his own.


you are partially right.. but you do know the Clinton administration, let him get away a bunch of times too.. Anyway on topic, this will die out within a week.. As much as what this guy is doing, needs to stop, a internet video won't do that


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes. But bin Laden wasn't a target until the end of the Clinton administration and wasn't worth as much to go after. The Bush administration had no clue of his whereabouts for almost the entirety of it's run after Tora Bora.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Ugggggh.

Lot of stupid going on in this thread. If you've posted ANYTHING along the lines of "Oh, like a video's going to do anything" I want you to smack yourself in the face and apologize for sullying up the gene pool. -_- As it says in the video, you're not just supposed to watch the video. Go to their website. Send emails. Call politicians. This is shameless promotion to get this guy taken care of once and for all. Caught and killed.

Does it do anything to solve the myriad of other problems over there? No. _Because that's not what they're trying to do._ They're trying to catch, convict or kill a dangerous man. That's it. Saying you shouldn't do that because you can't solve other problems is asinine. They're a lobbying group that wants to keep this single issue in the public eye during an election campaign, because they know big issues like this connect with candidates who want the youth vote.

Invisible Children deals with the LRA. That's it. Saying something like "Well, why don't they do more?" is stupid. They aren't trying to. There are other groups for that.

To say that people are hopping on the bandwagon is stupid, because that's the *point*. They want people to jump on the bandwagon. Because that raises the issues profile in the public eye and somebody's going to want to off Kony for public approval points. Honestly, they admit this straight up.

Jeez.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> People don't like having their feelings questioned. However, I happen to share your views on why a discrepancy between emotions and actions is important to note.
> 
> I'm curious as to your attitude towards humanity (as well as any others that feel like spilling their guts). What evils have you been confronted with during your time on earth?


Reading history books and diaries of people for one. Also I noticed how America likes to skew history. There is also a book I read which is pretty much contraband. I'm aware of all these evils people have done and I'm sure there are more. Say I'm fucked up but it's hard for me to believe that people aren't evil by nature. All animals need to take life in order to live. People take life not only to live, but to fulfill their greed as well. I know this is a payday for the US. That's what pisses me off.


Kincaid said:


> Ugggggh.
> 
> Lot of stupid going on in this thread. If you've posted ANYTHING along the lines of "Oh, like a video's going to do anything" I want you to smack yourself in the face and apologize for sullying up the gene pool. -_- As it says in the video, you're not just supposed to watch the video. Go to their website. Send emails. Call politicians. This is shameless promotion to get this guy taken care of once and for all. Caught and killed.
> 
> ...


Late to the party is late. The people who can actually stop this man already knew about him. 

JEZZx3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kincaid said:


> Ugggggh.
> 
> Lot of stupid going on in this thread. If you've posted ANYTHING along the lines of "Oh, like a video's going to do anything" I want you to smack yourself in the face and apologize for sullying up the gene pool. -_- As it says in the video, you're not just supposed to watch the video. Go to their website. Send emails. *Call politicians. This is shameless promotion to get this guy taken care of once and for all. Caught and killed.
> *


Governments have been trying to get rid of this scum for years. Raising awareness of this issue does absolutely nothing to help catch him. But i suppose you're exactly the kind of guy they're exploiting with this campaign, watch a 30 min video, become a social activist, amirite?

Raising awareness of these issues is very important but don't try and act like this is helping catch him because it is not.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

My biggest beef is, if you've been alive for the past 20 years, and you're just NOW finding out about Ugandan child soldiers and other atrocities, where the fuck have you been? I knew about the rebel armies before Kony was a word in our vocabulary. Is the US really this out of touch with the world? We were clearly lied to about "Weapons of Mass Destruction" (awesome buzz word btw), and then tried to save face by "liberating" the people of Iraq and Afghanistan, which may have did some good, but we also killed alot of innocent people and pretty much reaffirmed to the people of the region what the corrupt powers that be had been saying about us in the first place.

No ones saying it isnt good to want to help these people, but its a bit shady when the charity that oh so wants to help is pocketing a significant portion of the cash given to them


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

America is not the worlds police. Sorry but don't give a fuck. Waste of 30 minutes.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

TehBlackGamer said:


> My biggest beef is, if you've been alive for the past 20 years, and you're just NOW finding out about Ugandan child soldiers and other atrocities, where the fuck have you been? I knew about the rebel armies before Kony was a word in our vocabulary? Is the US really this out of touch with the world? Or just the darker part?


They are. White privilege allows them to sit in Starbucks and go "Oh... that's so sad." And then continue on their day as if it doesn't exist. Like I said most people who are "outraged" about this:

•Think Africa is a country
•Can't locate Uganda on a map
•Had no idea that armies like this existed before yesterday

Since they can sit in their myopic bubbles sipping on some coffee and actually "feel" like they are making a "difference" for the first time in their pretentious lives, they feel liek anyone who isn't as emotionally moved by this as them are heartless. I definitely knew about this since I was young. Some people are just sheltered from reality. Maybe that's why I'm taking a more logical approach on this than an emotional one.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> Governments have been trying to get rid of this scum for years. Raising awareness of this issue does absolutely nothing to help catch him. But i suppose you're exactly the kind of guy they're exploiting with this campaign, watch a 30 min video, become a social activist, amirite?
> 
> Raising awareness of these issues is very important but don't try and act like this is helping catch him because it is not.


No, I've had an activist streak my entire life. Just how I came up.

The people who could catch him know about him. Sure. But he's not a high priority. This is about bumping him into public consciousness and getting them to start talking about him, start trying to take him down.

This stuff's been proven to work before. This has been two years of social media being used to affect the world at large. 

Yes. Government at large has been aware of him. Yes. The UN has tried to kill him a few times. Then he faded from public consciousness. This is about getting him back into it. You guys act like this is a new group that just popped up. Invisible Children's been around since 2004 trying to get this guy busted.

Oh, and to the guy who said America is not the world police? Correct. But the video isn't just trying to get Americans to solve it. It also mentions canadian prime minister Stephen Harper, for example.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> Reading history books and diaries of people for one. Also I noticed how America likes to skew history. There is also a book I read which is pretty much contraband. I'm aware of all these evils people have done and I'm sure there are more. Say I'm fucked up but it's hard for me to believe that people aren't evil by nature. All animals need to take life in order to live. People take life not only to live, but to fulfill their greed as well. I know this is a payday for the US. That's what pisses me off.


Are you also evil by nature? If not, have you done anything to aid those in need or prevent acts? This is within reason, of course.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

Camille Léone said:


> They are. White privilege allows them to sit in Starbucks and go "Oh... that's so sad." And then continue on their day as if it doesn't exist. Like I said most people who are "outraged" about this:
> 
> •Think Africa is a country
> •Can't locate Uganda on a map
> ...


 To be very fair, i couldn't point out Uganda on a map myself. But I understand and agree with what you're saying. And yours is a very true statement. I can't take anyone at face value on this, because the very group of people pouring their hearts out over this wouldnt give a fuck about donating to their local goodwill or anything truly worthwhile here in the states. Its baffling.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Are you also evil by nature? If not, have you done anything to aid those in need or prevent acts? This is within reason, of course.


I've volunteered to help people. Have I tried going to foreign lands to "change the world"? No... but I also don't pretend like I am changing the world.


TehBlackGamer said:


> To be very fair, i couldn't point out Uganda on a map myself. But I understand and agree with what you're saying. And yours is a very true statement. I can't take anyone at face value on this, because the very group of people pouring their hearts out over this wouldnt give a fuck about donating to their local goodwill or anything truly worthwhile here in the states. Its baffling.


This pic sums up everything.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kincaid said:


> No, I've had an activist streak my entire life. Just how I came up.
> 
> The people who could catch him know about him. Sure. But he's not a high priority. This is about bumping him into public consciousness and getting them to start talking about him, start trying to take him down.
> 
> This stuff's been proven to work before. This has been two years of social media being used to affect the world at large.


Bin Laden was the most talked about terrorist for years after the 9/11 terrorist attacks. Every man and his god wanted him dead, it was everywhere. Did any of that attention help? No. It took a further 10 years of military action in the middle east and its neighbouring countries to kill the guy. Social media and awareness of his actions prompted none of that. 



> Yes. Government at large has been aware of him. Yes. The UN has tried to kill him a few times. Then he faded from public consciousness. This is about getting him back into it. *You guys act like this is a new group that just popped up. Invisible Children's been around since 2004 trying to get this guy busted.*


Public consciousness makes fuck all difference when talking about a threat that various countries around the world have already been trying to get for years. The US government for one has already sent troops in the past to assist local forces in trying to capture Kony. This all went on far before any media campign to bring him down and it will continue well after this bandwagon has ceased while Kony is still at large.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Took a few pages and some insight from others, mainly Rush, but I see where CL is coming from. Don't necessarily like your approach, but I see where you're coming from. Still needs to stop pointing the finger at white people like we're a problem. Don't put us all under the same umbrella. Damages the integrity of your posts and quite frankly, pisses me off.

But yes, this all could have been taught in a school classroom and zero fucks would be given, but give people a sad video and some merch to buy to "contribute" and they're all over it. And it's not like these people don't care, but they aren't going to cry themselves to sleep every night over something they have no control over. Like many before me have said, those that can stop him have known about him and have tried to stop him for years before this yet still haven't so what more can outsiders do?

And yes, there are plenty of other bad men such as Kony, some worse, out in the world that no one pays any mind to. I've used this argument before with the Casey Anthony hype. Everyone got riled up like she was the Devil yet worse people have done and still do worse things everyday and no one cares because it isn't sensationalized in the media. Not saying it isn't sad, it was absolutely dreadful and I don't favor Casey in the slightest, but like I predicted and have stated everyone will go back to their daily lives and pick up on the newest trending criminal meanwhile Casey Anthony, the same person we were crucifying before is still walking the streets. But we shouldn't really victimize those who are ignorant to these people and issues because it isn't their problem and it shouldn't be. They have they're own lives to take care of and worry about. Not everyone has all day to research the "baddies" of the world. In the end, these issues fall on the powers that be. It's out of the people's control.

Just wanted to get that off my chest for what it's worth.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

This is filled with all sorts of wrong.

How the fuck can the US not intervene ? Cause Kony is not popular enough ?

Really!?!?!?!? 

AWWW HELLL NAHH.

Its cause Uganda has nothing to offer. Its not filled with oil like say, ummmmm, IRAQ !!!!.

That is why they dont care, not for a humanistic purpose but because the US has nothing to gain from this.

This video with out a doubt is some cover up to gain something else, dont give me this : '' Oh stop the kidnappings, rapes, child soldiers bullshit!.

There is something else to gain here, I noticed there was something fishy when a white guy is trying to help some Africans, please!


I like this:



Camille Léone said:


> They are. White privilege allows them to sit in Starbucks and go "Oh... that's so sad." And then continue on their day as if it doesn't exist. Like I said most people who are "outraged" about this:
> 
> •Think Africa is a country
> •Can't locate Uganda on a map
> •Had no idea that armies like this existed before yesterday


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

TGO I see your point. 


-Halo- said:


> This is filled with all sorts of wrong.
> 
> How the fuck can the US not intervene ? Cause Kony is not popular enough ?
> 
> ...


Actually America HAS found oil in Uganda... Now America is "concerned."


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Camille Léone said:


> TGO I see your point.
> 
> Actually America HAS found oil in Uganda... Now America is "concerned."


Thank you!!!!!!! Now that answers my cover up statement. 

I knew it!!!!!

What a shit load of ass. Greedy fucks!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

In west uganda, born n raised
on the battlefield is where i spent most of my days
chillin' out, maxin' reloadin' all cool
and taking some african kids out of their school

when a couple of liberals started making me fret
started making trouble on the internet
they started one campaign and my men demanded, they said "you're movin with your kids to a barracks in sudan"

i whistled for a vehicle and when it came near
it was a school bus with armed kids in the rear
if anything i coulda went to a few villages and installed more fear
but i thought "nah, forget it, yo kids we're outta here"

i pulled up in the sudan 'bout 7 ot 8
and i yelled to museveni "umad, smell you later"
looked at my army composed of all of my homies
to sit at my throne, cos i'm joseph mother****in' kony


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I love all the people bitching about how 'everyones jumping on the bandwagon, I've been interested in human rights for years'. They're like people who get mad over their favourite band becoming well known.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

lewieG said:


> I love all the people bitching about how 'everyones jumping on the bandwagon, I've been interested in human rights for years'. They're like people who get mad over their favourite band becoming well known.


But it's not the same. Those people who get mad at seeing an artist they liked before their fame get famous are hipsters. They're just idiots who think they're better than other people for discovering something before everyone else and doing the opposite of what everyone else is doing.

But people, a majority of people, are doing just that; hopping on a bandwagon. They aren't genuinely interested in the conflict or issue. They see something that they feel bad for and start eating up the propaganda and throw money at t-shirts to "make a difference" when months down the line their interest for said conflict/issues has diminished. It varies from case to case because sometimes money can help, Japan for example. But in situations like these, the money people throw at this won't do shit. Those that can stop Kony have known about him for years so what is this propaganda going to do to stop it? From what I've read, the violence has actually gone down significantly in the last decade. Upwards of 80% I hear. I'm not frustrated at those who've just learned about it today. If there was a problem that needed light shined upon it and it got it like this Kony situation has all of a sudden where the attention can help and it got it, then awesome. I don't care how long you've known about it as long as you know about it now and are proactive in some way, shape, or form if possible about it. But in a situation like this, the hype around it won't do anything. It may as well haven't even happened.

I hate to conform to conspiracies because I think they're all shit, but it would actually make sense for the government to be behind this so there's a reason to invade Uganda, where Kony isn't even at btw, and take their oil.


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Summing up everything said - IC is flawed but in the end the cause is a good one. No denying this. However...

You're all missing the point, which is that by spreading this virally in such an astoundingly widespread and rapid manner, Invisible Child may lead the first ever internet user based campaign of social good to worldwide action. SOPA was an issue stopped by a minority. KONY 2012 has gotten nearly everyone I KNOW talking about it in TWO days. If they gather enough support for the US government to hand out further support (which is all this comes down to), it will prove that individuals have somewhat of a voice in world issues thanks to modern technology. And who knows what may happen in the future because of it. This is groundbreaking shit. This is the point of Kony 2012 - "We realize that there are many evils in the world, but we have to start somewhere".

It's fucking fascinating to me. That's it, that's all.


Edit: LOL at that Fresh Prince rewrite.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't just use a thirty minute, highly emotive and manipulative video as a reason to jump on the cause. Dig deeper and educate yourself on the subject, Koney, the Ugandan government, America's relationship with the subject and Invisible Children. They are sketchy as fuck, so I suggest you don't donate your money to them. Only a fraction of it will go to the Poor African Children™, if at all. I think most of the ~Internet Activists~ getting riled up have no idea about what they're talking about and I hate that the plight of these children has been so... romanticized. I hate that Koney is being turned into a sort of flavour of the month Pop Culture icon. It's sad and not productive at all. Here are some decent reads to get a better grasp on the _actual_ situation:










http://sammhayden.tumblr.com/post/18893649585/instead-of-mindlessly-promoting-read-this-and-educate



> NSTEAD OF MINDLESSLY PROMOTING, READ THIS AND EDUCATE YOURSELVES
> ▼
> I do not doubt for a second that the students involved in the Acadia KONY 2012 page have great intentions, nor do I doubt for a second that Joseph Kony is a very evil man. But despite this, I’m strongly opposed to supporting the KONY 2012 campaign.
> 
> ...


Don't just mindlessly promote, especially when it has the potential to make things worse. Educate yourselves first.


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

^ See the post above yours. 

Haters gonna hate, supporters gonna support. The IC has flaws but none strong enough to kill their campaign. They released a new article breaking down everything and it is mostly legitimate, they do not deny the truths of the critics. This adds new fuel to an ultimately cyclical debate. Douches oppose and bandwagon jumpers are ignorant, yada yada yada. Anyone with the ability to critically assess a situation is aware of both sides and the fact that this argument is pointless. Uganda is not the point of this thing in the end. This shit is step one, as the video and my post clearly state. In the end, I have to side with supporters because of what this could accomplish afterward.

This is merely an experiment and it is fucking fascinating.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Have they explained what they spent the other 69% of their money on?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

White liberal guilt is a fascinating thing, really is.

This 'God complex' that white people have is going to end up being the death of us all. We do not have to save everybody, we cannot help everybody.

The white man does not have to solve every single problem on this planet. We do not have to feel guilty for what we have, we had the intelligence to get and create it in the first place.

This entire thing is hardcore liberal propaganda at its finest, very very fishy.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

P.Smith said:


> Have they explained what they spent the other 69% of their money on?


Propaganda videos and the Ugandan army.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White_Man's_Burden


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Propaganda videos and the Ugandan army.


To be honest, that's what I spend 69% of my income on.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

You have to ask questions of the government, if they have allowed this to go on for so long.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I love how everyone has to have an opinion on it now. Like I'm a weirdo for not caring to say much about it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I love how everyone has to have an opinion on it now. Like I'm a weirdo for not caring to say much about it.


The video was designed the deliberately manipulate people's emotions so of course everyone's going to have a strong opinion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love how randomly this week we're supposed to care about African kids. And of course the same people that tweet about what color underwear they're wearing and that think by changing their avatar on Facebook they're fighting child abuse are going to save the world. Yeah it's terrible but I'm not going to pretend to care about it.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

SimplyIncredible said:


> White liberal guilt is a fascinating thing, really is.
> 
> This 'God complex' that white people have is going to end up being the death of us all. We do not have to save everybody, we cannot help everybody.
> 
> ...


That's probably why I'm not on th bandwagon. lmaooo Damn you white folks must feel REALLY bad for how you fucked up the African continent for all these years. I don't have white guilt since I'm brown so maybe that's why I'm not so "moved."

Why do white people always try to "help" us brown people in OTHER countries?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

This whole thing is just an excuse to humanise Facebook. Zuckerberg is loving this.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Love how everyone is on my case about my earlier posts. I never said that it wasn't horrible. I just said that this has nothing to do with me or my country and it hasn't. Those 3 million something people "joined in" cause it was trendy and they like to BELIEVE they're changing the world.

Newsflash: Getting him known won't do shit. Hitler was known, did that do anything? Kony has been in hiding for YEARS. If you want to make a difference, DO something about it. Don't change your Facebook picture in an attempt to "give a shit". You watched one thirty minute video and all of a sudden, you're an expert? Get off your high horse please. It's not my job to track down people like this, I'll post the video but I'm not gonna say so and so "NEEDS" to watch this. Everyone knows there's people and countries out there doing all sorts of evil stuff. You think Uganda will turn into Pretty Sunshine just because you're "edgy" enough to buy a wristband that says KONY? lol. Fact is, it will probably still continue long after he's dead.

I'm pretty much done with this subject. When this dies down and stops trending in about 2 weeks or so, I wonder how many people will still care.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Kentonbomb said:


> Love how everyone is on my case about my earlier posts. I never said that it wasn't horrible. I just said that this has nothing to do with me or my country and it hasn't. Those 3 million something people "joined in" cause it was trendy and they like to BELIEVE they're changing the world.
> 
> Newsflash: Getting him known won't do shit. Hitler was known, did that do anything? Kony has been in hiding for YEARS. If you want to make a difference, DO something about it. Don't change your Facebook picture in an attempt to "give a shit". You watched one thirty minute video and all of a sudden, you're an expert? Get off your high horse please. It's not my job to track down people like this, I'll post the video but I'm not gonna say so and so "NEEDS" to watch this. Everyone knows there's people and countries out there doing all sorts of evil stuff. You think Uganda will turn into Pretty Sunshine just because you're "edgy" enough to buy a wristband that says KONY? lol. Fact is, it will probably still continue long after he's dead.
> 
> I'm pretty much done with this subject. When this dies down and stops trending in about 2 weeks or so, I wonder how many people will still care.


I fucking LOVE you right now! We literally made the same points as far as the whole getting him famous shit. People really think that the GOVERNMENT hasn't known about KONY yet. And even funnier is that they think a Facebook status will kill Kony. Ok... they bring up the Japanese Earthquake. You can raise money on the internet. You can't kill someone over the internet.... but I wish I could sometimes by reading some of the posts on here.

I swear I could take over the world because people are so easily manipulated due to their myopic lenses of thinking.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally, Im with all of you sick of the anti Kony videos. Its all pure liberal propaganda. Kony is the kind of self made man that seems to be 'illegal' nowadays, just because he worked hard and made himself a very important man. Well enough is enough, right now, I am going against all people and standing up for Kony! The Black CM Punk

Whetevs, Kony haters gonna hate

Also, the name Kony sounds like the kind of name some douche in the black eyed peas would use


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> To be honest, that's what I spend 69% of my income on.


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/01/23/18-awareness/
lmaooo


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

people are being killed in other countries? thanks to this guy and his genius idea to hammer Youtube and Facebook we now know!

There are better organizations to donate too. Particularly ones that don't bore me with a 30 minute video.

But hey, he is smart to hammer youtube and facebook.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

IC is getting a lot of money to make more videos,posters and bracelets with because that is what the majority of their money goes for. Kony is a terrible person who should be stopped but this movement is beyond stupid. Diddy retweeting a video is going to do nothing.

Our country is also already in wars we are trying to get out of and have an awful economy but since some kids are dying in another country we need to go help them? Why is it always America that is called upon to help everyone else? Oh wait I know why because we have so many hippie DB's in our country who believe every problem is our problem. Rather than trying to make a difference in our country we have idiots buying action kits to try and stop a man who has been sought after by professionals for years who haven't been able to stop him yet. What the hell is your stupid bracelet going to do?

Yes I know I sound like a dick but I don't care. Terrible things are happening all over the world and you can't stop them with posters and documentaries. I have an idea how about IC buys some guns and finds Kony themselves and see how well that turns out.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If someone can tell me how watching this video will improve anything for anyone I'll watch it. I just don't see how it's going to do anything other than make me feel bad for more people in the world.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The funny thing is people think they're making a difference by re-posting a video over and over. They're complete and total fucking idiots.
ZOMG WE WANT TO GET IT TO THE RIGHT PEOPLEZ 

1st of all ... you're not FB friends with any of "the right people" .... neither is anyone you know (more than likely)

2nd the people who are THE RIGHT PEOPLE...... do you honestly think they don't know who Kony is? Are you that fucking incredibly stupid and naive?
The United States , the UK and a few others ..... we/they have the greatest military intelligence in the word , satellites and world class researchers 
They know what Kony ate for breakfast on this date last year.

Just because we don't invade every bad guy's country doesn't mean we're unaware. If the US or UK or any of the "good guys" took out every fucked up guy in power we'd be in a constant state of war.


BRB Jumping into a new facebook fad cause 99% of the time I could give a fuck about little African Kids....but re-posting a video makes me feel like a humanitarian. 
BRB I can't find Uganda on a map , but I care I REALLY CARE.

herpa durpa


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> The funny thing is people think they're making a difference by re-posting a video over and over. They're complete and total fucking idiots.
> ZOMG WE WANT TO GET IT TO THE RIGHT PEOPLEZ
> 
> 1st of all ... you're not FB friends with any of "the right people" .... neither is anyone you know (more than likely)
> ...


Someone give this man a mother fuckin medal!!! I love to see more people who use the powers of LOGIC instead of emotion.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> If someone can tell me how watching this video will improve anything for anyone I'll watch it. I just don't see how it's going to do anything other than make me feel bad for more people in the world.


But you know about it. And Knowing Is Half The Battle.

As for actually doing something........


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what is your "logic" helping? We're all using logic - In fact you're the only one who isn't using logic, by acting as if your opinion is the only one.

Protest does work. And even if what you say is true, showing your respect to the kids who lost their lives isnt a bad thing to do. Recognizing that they died in vein, and giving them love isnt bad, and all you're doing is essentially spitting on their graves.

The hipsters who are claiming that it doesnt matter b/c its happened for a long time are the worst, honestly. "LETS NOT STOP SOMETHING B/C ITS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME THAT MAKES IT GOOD RIGHT"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> In west uganda, born n raised
> on the battlefield is where i spent most of my days
> chillin' out, maxin' reloadin' all cool
> and taking some african kids out of their school
> ...



oh my god :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hiplop said:


> what is your "logic" helping? We're all using logic - In fact you're the only one who isn't using logic, by acting as if your opinion is the only one.
> 
> Protest does work. And even if what you say is true, showing your respect to the kids who lost their lives isnt a bad thing to do. Recognizing that they died in vein, and giving them love isnt bad, and all you're doing is essentially spitting on their graves.
> 
> The hipsters who are claiming that it doesnt matter b/c its happened for a long time are the worst, honestly. "LETS NOT STOP SOMETHING B/C ITS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME THAT MAKES IT GOOD RIGHT"


The people who made that video seem to have made a profit of it. Thoughts?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hiplop said:


> what is your "logic" helping? We're all using logic - In fact you're the only one who isn't using logic, by acting as if your opinion is the only one.
> 
> Protest does work. And even if what you say is true, showing your respect to the kids who lost their lives isnt a bad thing to do. Recognizing that they died in vein, and giving them love isnt bad, and all you're doing is essentially spitting on their graves.
> 
> The hipsters who are claiming that it doesnt matter b/c its happened for a long time are the worst, honestly. "LETS NOT STOP SOMETHING B/C ITS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME THAT MAKES IT GOOD RIGHT"



how many lives have you saved by posting a youtube video?
how many of those kids are you personally friends with have thanked you for posting the video?
How many kids has Kony sent home people his facebook feed was full of annoying idiots posting a video?

Invisible Children just wants your money for their own agenda. Play into like a sheep

Not that you'd actually donate money to a cause you supposedly believe in , at least for this week.
You don't need to actually stand for a cause because you're saving the world one youtube video at a time


strong logic


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MrMister's picture is fucking epic

Bill the Butcher is one of the most epicly badass characters in history. I love how he was so racist

"Thank God I died a true American"

Also, General Butt Naked >>>>>> Kony

Not only was he a cannibal, fought naked asides from his gun and nikes, killed 20,000, drank blood, was friends with satan, sacrificed humans, he also later converted and became a priest

LEGEND


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> what is your "logic" helping? We're all using logic - In fact you're the only one who isn't using logic, by acting as if your opinion is the only one.
> 
> Protest does work. And even if what you say is true, showing your respect to the kids who lost their lives isnt a bad thing to do. Recognizing that they died in vein, and giving them love isnt bad, and all you're doing is essentially spitting on their graves.
> 
> The hipsters who are claiming that it doesnt matter b/c its happened for a long time are the worst, honestly. "LETS NOT STOP SOMETHING B/C ITS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME THAT MAKES IT GOOD RIGHT"


No one is saying don't do anything...

You're going to protest someone in another country... by liking a Facebook status? Wow.
Me recognizing that posting a video won't have him killed doesn't mean I don't want him dead, nor does it mean I don't have respect for the kids that died. Once again. Unlike you and your white privilege bubble, I know about things that happen in third world countries before a white man declares it's the "cool" thing to do.

Sorry. Once again... in case you miss this point for the 13th time. No one is saying not to do anything. We're pointing out that what you're doing isn't going to accomplish anything.

I know that part keeps slipping your mind. 

*White guilt must hurt*, huh?


WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> how many lives have you saved by posting a youtube video?
> how many of those kids are you personally friends with have thanked you for posting the video?
> How many kids has Kony sent home people his facebook feed was full of annoying idiots posting a video?
> 
> ...


lmao exactly! Everybody wants to cut, but never with precision.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Surely he puts some clothes on when he preaches right?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The people who made that video seem to have made a profit of it. Thoughts?


smart guys



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> how many lives have you saved by posting a youtube video?
> how many of those kids are you personally friends with have thanked you for posting the video?
> How many kids has Kony sent home people his facebook feed was full of annoying idiots posting a video?
> 
> ...


I donate to lots of charities, specifically Free The Children, and lots of kids have thanked me for what I have done. I'm not after glory, I just want to help. The glory doesn't matter, at all. I do have a large amount of disposable income, so a lot of it does go to charity. Also, I'm not sure you read my post - giving your confidence is enough. And thousands of people are helping every day for causes like this - but not everyone can. You give the support to the ones helping, or the the ones in trouble - and that is good enough.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I imagine McQueen kinda looks like that, but older. And without as epic of a 'tache


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@ hiplop Hopefully your other charities are non profit.


@ redeadening: Bill does have a ridiculously awesome stache. It's even better when he wears that ridiculous top hat.

I WILL TEACH YOU TO SPEAK ENGLISH WITH THIS KNIFE!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sick to death of this stupid FB fad. Last night 90% of my friends of facebook were posting STOP KONY 2012 pics, statuses and an event page- WALK TO STOP KONY was created.

It's so stupid how all of a sudden people think they're some kind of big fucking activist by just posting a status or worse yet say that they're attennding some big march when they're not even gonna show up or the freaking thing won't even come off anyway and was just created for no other reason other than to join in with the bullshit.

Kony has been doing this over 20 years now and no one even knew who he was. Heck in 2006 a documentary was made on him and still no one knew he was. Then one guy makes one of the most uninspiring videos (I didn't see it but my sis was watching it this morning and it seemed as of the vid was nothing but 20 minutes of "What Is Life" and 10 minutes of Kony) and well hello. we got a fucking bandwagon.

Look, I'm not saying Kony isn't a sick fuck or whatever, but by posting Stop Kony 2012 as your status or displaying as a profile picture ins't going to do jackshit. Let the fucking governemtn handle this, you know the ones that actually do something bout the situtation.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm sick to death of this stupid FB fad. Last night 90% of my friends of facebook were posting STOP KONY 2012 pics, statuses and a*n event page- WALK TO STOP KONY was created.*
> 
> It's so stupid how all of a sudden people think they're some kind of big fucking activist by just posting a status or worse yet say that they're attennding some big march when they're not even gonna show up or the freaking thing won't even come off anyway and was just created for no other reason other than to join in with the bullshit.
> 
> ...





> An interesting fact about white people is that they firmly believe that all of the world’s problems can be solved through “awareness.” Meaning the process of making other people aware of problems, and then magically someone else like the government will fix it.
> 
> This belief allows them to feel that sweet self-satisfaction without actually having to solve anything or face any difficult challenges. Because, the only challenge of raising awareness is people not being aware. In a worst case scenario, if you fail someone doesn’t know about the problem. End of story.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. Ironically the people who need to be "aware" have been "aware" of him for years.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

"please excuse my friend over here, he used to be an irishman"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> @ hiplop Hopefully your other charities are non profit.
> 
> 
> @ redeadening: Bill does have a ridiculously awesome stache. It's even better when he wears that ridiculous top hat.
> ...


this one is non profit (technically), and honestly for this one all I did was pay for the kit. Free the children does the same thing and are much better organization than this invisible one


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> @ hiplop Hopefully your other charities are non profit.


lol strong this


and to "making a difference"

brb posting a video over and over


and not a single difference was made that day


plus it doesnt look like they have it all that bad over there
not with DJ Kony bring da sick beats !!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I expect this all to die next week.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> I expect this all to die next week.


It's alreay dead. Been dead since this morning.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry if it's already been said, but I'm glad I didn't pump any money into this.



> The organization behind Kony 2012 — Invisible Children Inc. — is an extremely shady nonprofit that has been called ”misleading,” “naive,” and “dangerous





> Only 31% of all the funds they receive go toward actually helping anyone. The rest go to line the pockets of the three people in charge of the organization, to pay for their travel expenses (over $1 million in the last year alone) and to fund their filmmaking business (also over a million)


And as far as what they do with that money:


> The group is in favour of direct military intervention, and their money supports the Ugandan government’s army and various other military forces. Here’s a *PHOTO** of the founders of Invisible Children posing with weapons and personnel of the Sudan People’s Liberation Army. Both the Ugandan army and Sudan People’s Liberation Army are riddled with accusations of rape and looting, but Invisible Children defends them, arguing that the Ugandan army is “better equipped than that of any of the other affected countries”, although Kony is no longer active in Uganda and hasn’t been since 2006 by their own admission. These books each refer to the rape and sexual assault that are perennial issues with the UPDF, the military group Invisible Children is defending.



*PHOTO**


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

a very interesting quote posted by Mark Dice on his facebook and it sums up this Kony thing perfectly



> "I love how celebrities are endorsing Kony 2012 the film and the movement after being targeted for a guilt trip by the film’s producers and audience. Wow, so a few celebrities tweeted #Kony2012 yesterday or today to support the cause. Great. Did these celebrities ever care about or do anything about the THOUSANDS of sex slaves currently in Los Angeles and New York? Did they tweet about child molesters being released into communities after a few years in prison for crimes that should have a lifetime sentence without parole? That’s kind of important and is something a celebrity should probably help fight. Lifetime sentences for rapists and child molesters. That’s a good cause to help support. But those issues weren’t in a trendy viral video campaign that tugs at the heart strings with a slickly produced video. I’ll bet by 4/20 most people will have forgotten all about the plan to put up posters all over the country. Social media fads will continue to come and go, and will seem cool for a day or two and then will be forgotten all about when the next trendy keyboard activist campaign comes along as a result of an emotional viral video."
> -Mark Dice


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

this is probably the best scene ever in the history of film

also, the most likely outcome to all of this is more kids than normal dying and very little changing and im not sure how you can argue that


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> The 30-minute video, Kony2012, was produced by three American videographers campaigning for greater efforts to capture Joseph Kony, the leader of the Lord’s Resistance Army (LRA).
> But Kony and his diminishing troops, many of them kidnapped child soldiers, fled northern Uganda six years ago and are now spread across the jungles of neighbouring countries.
> “What that video says is totally wrong, and it can cause us more problems than help us,” said Dr Beatrice Mpora, director of Kairos, a community health organisation in Gulu, a town that was once the centre of the rebels’ activities.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...2012-growing-outrage-in-Uganda-over-film.html


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This Kony shit is stupid.

People act as if them retweeting a video on Twitter is gonna make countries go all out to stop this Kony guy.

And now I'm hearing it's a scam by the people who made the video. :lmao

Bet any money that the majority of people jumped on this bandwagon because they saw one of their favorite celebrities tweet about it.

These people want to act like they're these strong human rights activists but majority of these people do fuck-all to help mistreated or struggling people in their own city, let alone country.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

Say what you want about Kony 2012, but at-least it's a nice change of pace from the stupid, mindless shit that usually goes viral.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aram said:


> Say what you want about Kony 2012, but at-least it's a nice change of pace from the stupid, mindless shit that usually goes viral.


It's gonna hard to top Antoine Dodson.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Seriously though, I knew this whole deal was shady from the beginning. I'm glad I didn't put any money into it. In all seriousness, I hope he gets caught though. I'm not against the movement itself, I just don't think it accomplishes anything. If I buy a wristband, what does that do? Everyone important already knows about him. If their favourite celebrities and such didn't tweet it, nobody would care. Put it this way, if the OP was the first one to retweet this and the video had like 2,000 views, he would likely get full of "So? This happens everywhere" responses. But considering it blew up, everyone is like "You don't HAVE to watch this! You NEED to see this!" Whatever. 

I'm not saying it's not horrible, it is. Especially the part about them forced to kill their parents, that part got me. Personally though, it's your choice. Just don't act like you give a shit all of a sudden cause we all know 75% of the people involved, don't. I'm just stating facts. I hear it died down now anyway. Wonder how many people will be like "#STOPKONY" when it's not trending in their own city, let alone worldwide.

In this case though, atleast being a bandwagoner, even if only for a day is going for a good cause... or whatever way you look at it! (Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hiplop said:


> what is your "logic" helping? We're all using logic - In fact you're the only one who isn't using logic, by acting as if your opinion is the only one.
> 
> Protest does work. And even if what you say is true, showing your respect to the kids who lost their lives isnt a bad thing to do. Recognizing that they died in vein, and giving them love isnt bad, and *all you're doing is essentially spitting on their graves.*
> 
> The hipsters who are claiming that it doesnt matter b/c its happened for a long time are the worst, honestly. *"LETS NOT STOP SOMETHING B/C ITS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME THAT MAKES IT GOOD RIGHT"*


No one is saying that you utter moron. Use you brain for once and read what everyone has posted. Raising awareness of the issue is good but do you actually believe that sharing, watching, tweeting a youtube video will make a difference? Thats incrediably naive and displays a real lack of knowledge about how any world issue works. No one is saying that people being aware of Kony is a bad thing. What is bad is the pretentious wankers who think they've made a difference here. You haven't done shit.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

> It's gonna hard to top Antoine Dodson.


I think Kony is the rapist Antoine was talking about, I mean, Kony is black, and known for snatching bitches up. Good thing dat superhero Dodson stopped him before his sister became Kony's sex bitch. Hide yo kids, kony is snatching errbody up in hurr.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's people at my job who couldn't tell me where Uganda is who are buying all these #StopKony2012 shirts and wristbands trying to sell them for fundraiser and shit.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

watch this.. all you people that have bandwagoned to this Kong 2012 thing


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Aram said:


> I think Kony is the rapist Antoine was talking about, I mean, Kony is black, and known for snatching bitches up. Good thing dat superhero Dodson stopped him before his sister became Kony's sex bitch. Hide yo kids, kony is snatching errbody up in hurr.


[email protected] hilarious.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Rush said:


> No one is saying that you utter moron. Use you brain for once and read what everyone has posted. Raising awareness of the issue is good but do you actually believe that sharing, watching, tweeting a youtube video will make a difference? Thats incrediably naive and displays a real lack of knowledge about how any world issue works. No one is saying that people being aware of Kony is a bad thing. What is bad is the pretentious wankers who think they've made a difference here. You haven't done shit.


He is strawmannin the FUCK out of us. :laugh: The worst part is that retard thinks he's making a difference.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

AlecPure said:


> watch this.. all you people that have bandwagoned to this Kong 2012 thing


They look so stupid.

She just shitted on all those bandwagoners.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

AlecPure said:


> watch this.. all you people that have bandwagoned to this Kong 2012 thing


DEM EYEBROWS!

Seriously though, she pwned the bandwagoners.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

So, I've been doing some research on the Kony stuff. I'm no expert, and won't pretend to be, but after reading articles on both sides I still believe something should be done, but I also wonder if these same people who are doing the posts about Kony2012 (like me, admittedly) would be willing to...idk...sponsor a child for 30 cents a day? Something that would actually help a child directly, instead of paying 30 dollars for some posters and a t-shirt.

I guess what I'm saying is that once my initial emotions about the subject faded and I began to search out answers, I was left with some questions, some doubts, that aren't easily answerable. I feel like I'm still gonna take part in the cause, but I know that it can't end with just this. I feel like there are more pressing matters at hand, and more ways to affect change. The problem is that those options aren't readily available to the larger populace, and what the Invisible Children are doing is.

And as for the people who are so quick to talk down on those people who want nothing but to help people they don't know, in a part of the world they've never seen or heard of, it makes me wonder when skepticism stops being a valuable tool and starts being a silly reflex. I think most of the people who are digging into I.C and their motives are apart of the process and are a vital resource in getting the right information out, but at the same time some people just love to go against the grain, no matter what the scenario. 

At the end of the day, really, there are two bandwagons rolling right now. One is built upon a sort of moral outrage, a need to help those less fortunate, a dash of (possibly) misguided enthusiasm, and an overt need to follow a popular trend (no matter if it is a good cause).

The other is built upon justified skepticism, the need to search for truth, and the joy of calling out others for their perceived lack of intelligence on a subject they've latched onto.

Both are needed, both do more to help the cause than hurt it, and both are not completely right in their views.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

White people wouldn't have even cared about KONY at all, if the narrator didn't say "He hurts children... children like GAVIN." It wouldn't matter if it was only black babies being hurt. Yall had to throw in the blonde haired white kid in the mix to get extra sympathy points. So demonic, friends.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If that girl in the video above is right and KONY isn't even in Uganda and may even be dead then WTF. I thought about Syria too when this stuff started going around. Why is Syria not being championed when that really IS going on right this second? That's a rhetorical question just for the record.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> White people wouldn't have even cared about KONY at all, if the narrator didn't say "He hurts children... children like GAVIN." It wouldn't matter if it was only black babies being hurt. Yall had to throw in the blonde haired white kid in the mix to get extra sympathy points. So demonic, friends.


Go fuck yourself you racist ass basket.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Camille Léone said:


> White people wouldn't have even cared about KONY at all, if the narrator didn't say "He hurts children... children like GAVIN." It wouldn't matter if it was only black babies being hurt. Yall had to throw in the blonde haired white kid in the mix to get extra sympathy points. So demonic, friends.


i had no idea you spoke for all white people. thank you.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Phrederic said:


> Go fuck yourself you racist ass basket.


I'm racist for being game on to what people do to make things more marketable? An innocent blonde white boy being in "danger" is more marketable or "relatable" to white people than seeing "another video about those Africans."


GD said:


> i had no idea you spoke for all white people. thank you.


LMAO That's what he did. It was a strategy. You know how many COUNTLESS videos are made about what goes on in African nations? That all goes under the radar. The fact that the narrator used his son to contrast the evil black man wasn't needed. His son wasn't needed to talk about the issues that go on in Uganda... but he kept making it a point to talk about how he wants it to be a better world for his son... his son who:

•Can't locate Uganda on a map.
•Will never even MEET Kony.

So why did he keep mentioning how his son was in danger of him?? To make the video more marketable to white people.

That's not racist. I love all people, but when I see some bullshit I have to call it out. Sorry.

Please come up with a logical rebuttal to prove me wrong... Tell me that he didn't keep contrasting Uganda to his son to gain extra white guilt/sympathy points... but you CAN'T and most importantly you WON'T.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

no i was being serious thank you for speaking for all white people


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MrMister said:


> If that girl in the video above is right and KONY isn't even in Uganda and may even be dead then WTF. I thought about Syria too when this stuff started going around. Why is Syria not being championed when that really IS going on right this second? That's a rhetorical question just for the record.


Syria is being championed, the media wont shut up about it.

Irony is alot of people I know go there for the weekends and say the events are EXTREMELY exaggerated in the media.

Majority is mostly still pro assad


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

redeadening said:


> Syria is being championed, the media wont shut up about it.
> 
> Irony is alot of people I know go there for the weekends and say the events are EXTREMELY exaggerated in the media.
> 
> Majority is mostly still pro assad


Nah, they (edit: here in the States) talk about it now and then but it's not something that dominates their coverage. We have to nominate a GOP candidate after all. Way more important (sarcastic here but I think you know that). I can't even remember Fox talking about it actually. I'm sure they do though, but I haven't seen it. I don't watch Fox all that often.

Iran gets far more attention. They'll mention Syria when they mention Iran. CNN might be the only ones talking about Syria all that often.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

He knows whats up.

And so does Tyriq Nasheed. 
http://macklessonsradio.com/index/episode-328-the-kony-2012-propaganda-

SargeWP needs to get on this topic. I'm sure he'll provide more ether for these delusional wallabies.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't understand the backlash against this. Putting this man's name and crimes out there to the world can only be a good thing. The more he is known, the more likely governments are to take action.

The only way bad men can succeed is for good men to do nothing.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

green25814 said:


> I don't understand the backlash against this. Putting this man's name and crimes out there to the world can only be a good thing.
> 
> The only way bad men can succeed is for good men to do nothing.


This has been discussed a million times.
1.You can't kill someone with a facebook status.
2.He was indicted in 2005. It's not like the government doesn't know who he is.
3.This is all propaganda to justify American invasion into Uganda for new found oil.
4.People who never knew that shit like this happens and didn't know what Uganda was before two days ago piss me off.

Yea it's great to raise "awareness" but awareness alone doesn't do anything. 
http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/01/23/18-awareness/


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> This has been discussed a million times.
> 1.You can't kill someone with a facebook status.
> 2.He was indicted in 2005. It's not like the government doesn't know who he is.
> 3.This is all propaganda to justify American invasion into Uganda for new found oil.
> ...


Your wrong, awareness is what leads to actions. Obviously by itself it doesn't do anything, but I'd hope thats not what happens. If people didn't know about this guy, governments could freely ignore it.

And Uganda has oil? News to me. Regardless, killing this guy doesn't help you get it, he's a rebel, not a government figure. The only thing arresting/killing him will accomplish is saving the lives of thousands of kids.

As for bandwagoning, ok that upsets you, but more than a mass child abuser who mutilates people and commits genocide? Priorities seem wrong here.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

green25814 said:


> Your wrong, awareness is what leads to actions. Obviously by itself it doesn't do anything, but I'd hope thats not what happens. If people didn't know about this guy, governments could freely ignore it.
> 
> And Uganda has oil? News to me. Regardless, killing this guy doesn't help you get it, he's a rebel, not a government figure. The only thing arresting/killing him will accomplish is saving the lives of thousands of kids.
> 
> As for bandwagoning, ok that upsets you, but more than a mass child abuser who mutilates people and commits genocide? Priorities seem wrong here.


No.. it leads to people retweeting videos. Yes they have oil. That's the only reason any one cares about Uganda right now. Just so you know... those 30k kids are in total throughout 20+ years. It's about 300 kids now... And when he dies someone worse will take his spot. 
I never said Kony didn't upset me. That's a nice strawman though.

This is about America wanting resources. If America just went into Uganda, a country that isn't a threat to America we would seem like assholes. So what do we do? We pick ONE of the thousands of rebel army leaders and make him into a figurehead. A reason for us to go into Uganda.

BTW this all came with making sure the leader had a marketable name, millions of dollars spent on kits and I can go on about how the Invisible Children operators keep 70% of the proceeds to make more films.

Sorry but unlike you and the other sheep in this country I don't _need_ some college aged, blonde, hipster white man to tell me what's going on in Uganda... a country none of you guys knew existed before yesterday. And once again, had this film NOT had the element of innocent little blonde Gavin having the possibility of being threatened by Kony (He abducts kids... just like Gavin.) this wouldn't have blown up. 

The destination is fine. The mode of transportation is what the issue is.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

You don't have to be a fucking political scientist to know that something isn't right even with the guys behind this. This has been an ongoing issue for like 30 years. Why now?

I'm not getting all conspiracy theory about it I'm just saying, pretty sure this guy has been killing people since the early 90's. It's just now that "the world needs to know who he is"? We live in too selfish of a world for this to be as kind hearted as it seems.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> No.. it leads to people retweeting videos.


Ok, so what should the average citizen in the west do to help these kids?



> Yes they have oil. That's the only reason any one cares about Uganda right now.


Even if they did have oil (I have no idea, a source for that would be nice) how does killing this guy - an anti-government rebel, help the west gain it? That makes ZERO sense.



> Just so you know... those 30k kids are in total throughout 20+ years. It's about 300 kids now... And when he dies someone worse will take his spot.


So because it has taken place over 20+ years that makes it ok? IMO that makes things worse.

I do agree with you that its simpler than just one dude, obviously the whole leadership structure should be taken out.



> I never said Kony didn't upset me. That's a nice strawman though.


HAHA, 'strawman'? The title of the thread is KONY, you dumbfuck.



> This is about America wanting resources. If America just went into Uganda, a country that isn't a threat to America we would seem like assholes. So what do we do? We pick ONE of the thousands of rebel army leaders and make him into a figurehead. A reason for us to go into Uganda.


He's the main rebel army leader. And he's been the number one most wanted criminal of the international criminal court for years. This has nothing to do with America.



> BTW this all came with making sure the leader had a marketable name, millions of dollars spent on kits and I can go on about how the Invisible Children operators keep 70% of the proceeds to make more films.


Ok. What relevance does this have?



> Sorry but unlike you and the other sheep in this country I don't _need_ some college aged, blonde, hipster white man to tell me what's going on in Uganda... a country none of you guys knew existed before yesterday. And once again, had this film NOT had the element of innocent little blonde Gavin having the possibility of being threatened by Kony (He abducts kids... just like Gavin.) this wouldn't have blown up.


I'm not an American, you cretin. As far as I'm concerned, the 'hipsters' are the assholes who act all 'OMG, stopping evil mass child abusers is so mainstream'.

I don't give a fuck if there's a blonde kid in the video. THAT is a fucking strawman. I realise that there are plenty of terrible things going on in the world, and that other things are ignored. Does that mean this guy should be let of the hook? I don't care what people's reasons are, wanting to stop evil bastards like this is a GOOD THING.



> The destination is fine. The mode of transportation is what the issue is.


The mode of transportation is what is taking us out of the dark ages. Mass communication. The ability to connect with other people regardless of location, age, culture, belief, race. This is what gave birth to the Arab spring, this is the modern world. You may find 'bandwagoning' distasteful, but I think shit like this makes the world a better place.

Agree to disagree. Tired of you kids.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

green25814 said:


> Ok, so what should the average citizen in the west do to help these kids?


Why do "People in the West" feel like they always have to "help" people in other countries...? Guilt?


> Even if they did have oil (I have no idea, a source for that would be nice) how does killing this guy - an anti-government rebel, help the west gain it? That makes ZERO sense.


It's not about killing him. Jesus. It's about putting an evil face on a new region that we want to have power in... All that "we want to save the children" is a smokescreen and a method of justifying going into Uganda. The critical thinking here is lacking.


> So because it has taken place over 20+ years that makes it ok? IMO that makes things worse.


The point is it was exponentially worse in the past.. yet people are worried about those little kids in Uganda now??!?!? After things subsided?!!? Oh yea and after we find a shit load of resources in Uganda. Guess what? He isn't in Uganda. Han't been there in over 4 years. Get a clue.



> I do agree with you that its simpler than just one dude, obviously the whole leadership structure should be taken out.


And I'm sure if you make a tweet about that it will happen.



> HAHA, 'strawman'? The title of the thread is KONY, you dumbfuck.


The strawman was you pretending that people are saying KONY shouldn't be killed...



> He's the main rebel army leader. And he's been the number one most wanted criminal of the international criminal court for years. This has nothing to do with America.


Yet America wants to stick their imperialistic noses into the business? So typical.



> Ok. What relevance does this have?


What relevance does some college kids making a video strictly to profit off of have when they masquerade it under "saving the world"??? Are you serious?



> I'm not an American, you cretin. As far as I'm concerned, the 'hipsters' are the assholes who act all 'OMG, stopping evil mass child abusers is so mainstream'.


Find me someone who said that...


> I don't give a fuck if there's a blonde kid in the video. THAT is a fucking strawman. I realise that there are plenty of terrible things going on in the world, and that other things are ignored. Does that mean this guy should be let of the hook? I don't care what people's reasons are, wanting to stop evil bastards like this is a GOOD THING.


No it's not a strawman because I know what makes things more marketable. It paints the picture of "Your innocent white kid can be hurt by evil black men like Kony." That makes it more relatable to the general audience. 



> The mode of transportation is what is taking us out of the dark ages. Mass communication. The ability to connect with other people regardless of location, age, culture, belief, race. This is what gave birth to the Arab spring, this is the modern world. You may find 'bandwagoning' distasteful, but I think shit like this makes the world a better place.
> 
> Agree to disagree. Tired of you kids.


Here we go with more apples to iPhones comparisons. The people who made a difference during the Arab Spring were outside actually doing something. They weren't sitting on a computer reblogging a youtube video pretending like it would erase all the evils of the world
Unless these people bandwagoning actually get on a plane and find Kony themselves then they ALL need a hot glass of SHUT THE FUCK UP talking about it "makes the world a better place". Posting a video, buying a bracelet or t shirt, or running a marathon isn't going to kill a criminal. That's shit people ALWAYS do... only this time you attach a LOGO to it. 
People need to stop getting history lessons and sociology lessons from Rihanna and Kim Kardashian. People don't want to learn something until it's the "cool" thing to do. If you DO want to bandwagon then do MORE than just watch a video. Study what is going on in the place being discussed. Get the REAL and COMPLETE answers. Not just what some hipster on youtube is trying to sell you.
:kobe @ your whole post. People need to wake up.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty good argument goin' on here guys, keep it going! Who's gonna win the prize?!


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Long live Kony and the LRA! Fuck Uganda and hail human depopulation!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

green25814 said:


> I don't understand the backlash against this. Putting this man's name and crimes out there to the world can only be a good thing. The more he is known, the more likely governments are to take action.
> 
> The only way bad men can succeed is for good men to do nothing.


It CAN and probably will lead to bad things. If you want to get anywhere near Kony you're going to have to murder a lot of the children that this was started to protect. The more heat that gets put on Kony the more children he's going to send to die. Is it really worth it to kill ONE guy which wouldn't even end the child soldier practice?


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> Why do "People in the West" feel like they always have to "help" people in other countries...? Guilt?


Well, speaking for myself, I'm of the belief that borders and countries are a thing of the past. All they do is create divisions. We are all humans, and we all have a responsibility to help our fellow man. The 'west' is simply in a better position than anyone else to do this, since they have such a mass of resources.




> It's not about killing him. Jesus. It's about putting an evil face on a new region that we want to have power in... All that "we want to save the children" is a smokescreen and a method of justifying going into Uganda. The critical thinking here is lacking.


Dude, this argument is totally BOGUS. First of all, this video and the people behind it are an independant organization. Secondly, (and for the final time, please stop ignoring this) explain to me exactly HOW the USA or any other western power would benefit from destroying the LRA? Please, I'm fascinated to here this.



> The point is it was exponentially worse in the past.. yet people are worried about those little kids in Uganda now??!?!? After things subsided?!!? Oh yea and after we find a shit load of resources in Uganda. Guess what? He isn't in Uganda. Han't been there in over 4 years. Get a clue.


No, the point is he and his militants are still able to operate freely in the area, whether its Uganda, the Democratic Republic of Congo or any other neighbouring region. That doesn't matter, and has no relevance to this discussion. This 'resources' argument is baseless bullshit and you know it. Give me some facts here or go home.




> And I'm sure if you make a tweet about that it will happen.


You still don't get it. This is how you pressurize governments and powerful organisations into acting. You lobby, you petition, you raise awareness. I'm not sure what else you expect. I'm obviously not in a position to hunt down these muthafuckers myself.

What I'm more concerned about is why you see all this form of petitioning as a bigger issue than a group like the LRA on the loose? WTF dude? Again, get your priorities in shape here.



> The strawman was you pretending that people are saying KONY shouldn't be killed...


So what ARE you saying?




> Yet America wants to stick their imperialistic noses into the business? So typical.


America generally does whats best for their national interests, I agree. However, their national interests are also persuaded by strong public opinion. They don't HAVE to revolve around oil or whatever your pre-teen mind imagines. Politics is a hell of a lot more complicated. This whole thing is about improving things.



> What relevance does some college kids making a video strictly to profit off of have when they masquerade it under "saving the world"??? Are you serious?


It isn't masqueraded as 'saving the world'. And prove this is all being done purely for profit. Oh yeah, you can't.




> Find me someone who said that...


Again, priorities.



> No it's not a strawman because I know what makes things more marketable. It paints the picture of "Your innocent white kid can be hurt by evil black men like Kony." That makes it more relatable to the general audience.


Ok, and how is marketing not a strawman? Who gives a fuck? Why does this matter if it goes towards drawing people into a good cause? Again, this is irrelevant.




> Here we go with more apples to iPhones comparisons. The people who made a difference during the Arab Spring were outside actually doing something. They weren't sitting on a computer reblogging a youtube video pretending like it would erase all the evils of the world
> Unless these people bandwagoning actually get on a plane and find Kony themselves then they ALL need a hot glass of SHUT THE FUCK UP talking about it "makes the world a better place". Posting a video, buying a bracelet or t shirt, or running a marathon isn't going to kill a criminal. That's shit people ALWAYS do... only this time you attach a LOGO to it.


Ok, you've misunderstood. The point of mass communication is that it spreads information, or a message. Thats why I compared it to the Arab Spring, because it enabled an issue to become common knowledge, in a place where information was kept under lockdown in totalitarian regimes.

The point is yes, some people will probably just buy a t-shirt or whatever, but others will lobby their government, people with actual power will petition, and eventually, the issue will become too big for governments to just brush under the carpet. The reason why this is about the world and not just this Kony guy is because this form of mass communication can bring humans closer together. If we are united, we can make the world a better place. Some people may treat it as some kind of bandwagon, others won't. This is the way forward.



> People need to stop getting history lessons and sociology lessons from Rihanna and Kim Kardashian. People don't want to learn something until it's the "cool" thing to do. If you DO want to bandwagon then do MORE than just watch a video. Study what is going on in the place being discussed. Get the REAL and COMPLETE answers. Not just what some hipster on youtube is trying to sell you.
> :kobe @ your whole post. People need to wake up.


Ok, so basically you are saying the average person is ignorant and likes to follow the crowd. I agree, but I still fail to see why this kind of thing is bad (particularly in this case, where the cause is a good one). Hell, it leads me and you to having a discussion, sharing information. Anything like that is good for humanity in the long run.

You need to wake up son.



> It CAN and probably will lead to bad things. If you want to get anywhere near Kony you're going to have to murder a lot of the children that this was started to protect. The more heat that gets put on Kony the more children he's going to send to die. Is it really worth it to kill ONE guy which wouldn't even end the child soldier practice?


Killing/aresting Kony and his leadership would destroy the LRA. It would make the world a slightly better place. Thats my opinion.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im so sick of this. Just had a big argument with a friend about this. She probably doesnt wanna speak with me again .

So sick of people acting like they give a shit. Saying someone should do something about this. Well jump on a plane to Africa and do something about it then!

Its like with what happened in Haiti, everyone cared for 1 week. Then it was like "Haiti what?"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> It CAN and probably will lead to bad things. If you want to get anywhere near Kony you're going to have to murder a lot of the children that this was started to protect. The more heat that gets put on Kony the more children he's going to send to die. Is it really worth it to kill ONE guy which wouldn't even end the child soldier practice?


this is the best point made so far


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

lmaoo this post is killing me.


green25814 said:


> Well, speaking for myself, I'm of the belief that borders and countries are a thing of the past. All they do is create divisions. We are all humans, and we all have a responsibility to help our fellow man. The 'west' is simply in a better position than anyone else to do this, since they have such a mass of resources.


Ironically it's the "East" that has the resources. Western people like to masquerade as "helping" people in the East so that they can take all those resources. This is all about resources at the end of the day. The fact that you didn't even know Uganda has oil furthermore proves my theory that white westerners never take time to know what goes on in the world beyond America and Europe until it becomes cool and a celebrity makes a tweet about it. smh



> Dude, this argument is totally BOGUS. First of all, this video and the people behind it are an independant organization. Secondly, (and for the final time, please stop ignoring this) explain to me exactly HOW the USA or any other western power would benefit from destroying the LRA? Please, I'm fascinated to here this.


This is not a grassroots operation. THis is government backed. no grassroot operations get 30 million views in 2 days on youtube. Sorry. I'm happy that the propaganda veil is working on you though.




> No, the point is he and his militants are still able to operate freely in the area, whether its Uganda, the Democratic Republic of Congo or any other neighbouring region. That doesn't matter, and has no relevance to this discussion. This 'resources' argument is baseless bullshit and you know it. Give me some facts here or go home.


I gave facts and all you could say is "wow... it's news to me." Face it. You didn't care about Uganda before 2 days ago. White guilt makes you want to pretend to care so you don't look as demonic as you really are. In a month you and all of your demonic friends will forget all about KONY. Just like you forget about al lthe other third world countries. let me get this straight... Let's attack Kony, who hasn't been active in 3 years... but let's ignore all the other warlords in the world until another celebrity tells us to watch a video on them!?!?!
This is a propaganda film. Some people are gifted with a third eye and others, like yourself actually have to step into bullshit to know that it's bullshit. In 5 years demonic people like you will be saying "send our troops out of Uganda." I promise you that. 




> You still don't get it. This is how you pressurize governments and powerful organisations into acting. You lobby, you petition, you raise awareness. I'm not sure what else you expect. I'm obviously not in a position to hunt down these muthafuckers myself.


Yall love that word "awareness". I already decapitated that whole "awareness" deflection. All you demonic people do to raise "Awareness" is buy a shirt, or a mug, or a "kit." Someone even said she was going to walk to fight Kony. It's fucking bullshit. Get on a plane and fight him... Oh nope. As long as you can use the guise of "spreading awareness" you don't actually have to do anything. Awareness is baseless.


> What I'm more concerned about is why you see all this form of petitioning as a bigger issue than a group like the LRA on the loose? WTF dude? Again, get your priorities in shape here.


Obviously I think him being on the loose is worse... but bringing a laptop to a gunfight won't do shit. People need to stop pretending that. That's the gripe.




> The point is yes, some people will probably just buy a t-shirt or whatever, but others will lobby their government, people with actual power will petition, and eventually, the issue will become too big for governments to just brush under the carpet. The reason why this is about the world and not just this Kony guy is because this form of mass communication can bring humans closer together. If we are united, we can make the world a better place. Some people may treat it as some kind of bandwagon, others won't. This is the way forward.


That's some nice nuts and berries rhetoric there. No lie it sounds cute. I'm going to sum up alot of the parts of your posts in this one part because multi quotes are annoying. 

Basically what you're reading into is grape DRINK... uh uh. These motherfuckers ain't talking about grape drink. They are talking about grape JUICE.
Grape *drink* is thinking that this movement is about bringing people closer together and OH EM GEEE the world can be a happy place where no evil exists. Yea that's sweet.... but they are talking about grape JUICE.
Grape *juice* is the fact that this is all about dollar signs at the end of the day. Nations don't have *friends*. Nations have *interests*. The government already knows about Kony. Obama sent his troops in there last year while you were worrying about the new iPhone 4S... yea. It was already going down. You didn't care about it because Kim Kardashian didn't make a tweet about it. This is by your own ADMISSION by the way. In 5 years you will be watching the news saying "WHAT THE FUCK IS JUICE!!?!?!?"
I guarantee it.




> Ok, so basically you are saying the average person is ignorant and likes to follow the crowd. I agree, but I still fail to see why this kind of thing is bad (particularly in this case, where the cause is a good one). Hell, it leads me and you to having a discussion, sharing information. Anything like that is good for humanity in the long run.


They are having a discussion which isn't a FULL discussion. *Spreading false or incomplete information is a million times worse than spreading NO information.*


> You need to wake up son.


Dreaming about nightmares. I fell in love with my insomnia. 




> Killing/aresting Kony and his leadership would destroy the LRA. It would make the world a slightly better place. Thats my opinion.


Uhh no shit!? but tweeting HASHTAGSTOPKONY LULZ LULZZZZZ!!!!! won't kill him. 

Coño!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^^ your intelligence is insurmountable


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going to pray for Kony. Pray that he never gets caught and continues mass genocide in Africa. Hail Kony!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who is Kony's Favourite Rapper?

Soulja Boy lolololololol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> Why do "People in the West" feel like they always have to "help" people in other countries...? Guilt?


Because humans are born with an innate sense of what is 'fair' and what isn't. Like they mentioned in the doc, it isn't "fair" that a child born in the west tends to be well cared for and loved, while a child that isn't automatically has it much harder.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

White Guilt then? Thanks for answering me.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I think for the IC founders in particular, they just have some fucked up Messiah complex. It's like the dude in the video truly believes he's God and he's ~saving~ all these poor African children. It comes across like that to me, and it's a huge reason why he and this whole campaign rubs me the wrong way. 

To be honest, judging by what I've observed from some of the people I know personally, this KONY2012 thing is pretty much a fashion statement for them and a reason to rebel/look like an activist. They know next to nothing about what's going on, they just know it's a big deal right now and want a bandwagon to jump on. I'm sure some people- white or not- are genuinely in this to try and help a cause, but white guilt being played into it. Especially when you come across people who get really defensive when Invisible Children/KONY2012 is criticized.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So my little sister and like 3 or 4 of her friends at my house talking about this Kony stuff.

They're in high school, they tell me they're mainly support Kony2012 just for the wristbands, t-shirts, etc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I don't even care about white guilt. It's understandable actually.

What really fucking annoys me is the LOOK AT ME...LOOK WHAT I'M DOING nature of this that sickens me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

From what I understand The US special forces are already out there in Africa looking for the bastard.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I think for the IC founders in particular, they just have some fucked up Messiah complex. It's like the dude in the video truly believes he's God and he's ~saving~ all these poor African children. It comes across like that to me, and it's a huge reason why he and this whole campaign rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> To be honest, judging by what I've observed from some of the people I know personally, this KONY2012 thing is pretty much a fashion statement for them and a reason to rebel/look like an activist. They know next to nothing about what's going on, they just know it's a big deal right now and want a bandwagon to jump on. I'm sure some people- white or not- are genuinely in this to try and help a cause, but white guilt being played into it. Especially when you come across people who get really defensive when Invisible Children/KONY2012 is criticized.


Look at it like this.

The catholic church is pretty much evil, and there's a lot of selfish, awful catholics out there, but that doesn't mean the core messages of catholicism are bad.

All those talking about how "Well, governments are already handling it, it's okay." Well, let me tell you something, the government's that are trying to fix the problem of Kony are the same ones that created the fucked-up situation in africa that started this whole mess, don't just lie back and assume that the governments that have been fucking us are going to start using a condom now. Demand that they handle the matter in a humane and legal manner. People closing their eyes and letting other people take care of things because "They don't know how to handle it" are frankly, a major part of the problem. If you don't know about Africa, educate yourself, and don't sit their passively and expect things to change for the better, if something bothers you, protest it. Yes, it is the governments job to handle this sort of shit, but it's our job as an educated populace to make sure the government does the right thing.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

http://ilto.wordpress.com/2006/11/02/the-visible-problem-with-invisible-children/

Don't know if this was posted in this thread. If it was, ignore.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

This whole Kony thing is stupid. For one, President Obama sent 100 troops way back in October. What more do they want? Uganda has shit to offer to the US. Why waste resources? Secondly this shit has been going on for many decades in many African nations. We've dealt with it before but it always comes back. It'll always be a savage region, a lost cause. Let em kill each other.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

On Tuesday/Wednesday, it went full force.

Now Friday.. Didn't hear a word in relation to Kony.. Boy did this die quick.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao

The stupidity.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WHAT'S THE MATTER THE CIA GOT YOU PUSHING TOO MANY PENCILS?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Kentonbomb said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^HAHAHAHA stupid fuckers


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> This whole Kony thing is stupid. For one, President Obama sent 100 troops way back in October. What more do they want? Uganda has shit to offer to the US. Why waste resources? Secondly this shit has been going on for many decades in many African nations. We've dealt with it before but it always comes back. It'll always be a savage region, a lost cause. Let em kill each other.


Did ANY of you actually watch the video?

They're not saying send more troops in. They say in the video that obama already sent troops in. The central point of the video is to keep his name out there to keep the effort strong, and try to get more military advisors in to help train the soldiers already there. Nobody is saying send in the army.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn still no rebuttal to that ETHER I spat out on yall. lmaoo


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> On Tuesday/Wednesday, it went full force.
> 
> Now Friday.. Didn't hear a word in relation to Kony.. Boy did this die quick.


IF you watch the video, they say APRIL 20th is the beginning of making him famous. We going to see posters everywhere like the Obama change posters in 2008. This video was just the preview.

Kony is a bad guy that needs to be in jail. Point blank,end of the discussion.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

USAUSA1 said:


> IF you watch the video, they say APRIL 20th is the beginning of making him famous. We going to see posters everywhere like the Obama change posters in 2008. This video was just the preview.
> 
> Kony is a bad guy that needs to be in jail. Point blank,end of the discussion.


Ok Mr. Imperialistic World Police Officer.
The government knows about him already so how is putting up a poster going to put him in jail? I swear yall kill me with this shit. Yall think that buying bracelets, running marathons, and going to "awareness" fashion shows actually does shit. rofl
Yall really think buying a Stop Kony Pony is going to end the war in Uganda.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Joseph Kony on Encyclopedia Dramatica

Classic.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> Ok Mr. Imperialistic World Police Officer.
> The government knows about him already so how is putting up a poster going to put him in jail? I swear yall kill me with this shit. Yall think that buying bracelets, running marathons, and going to "awareness" fashion shows actually does shit. rofl
> Yall really think buying a Stop Kony Pony is going to end the war in Uganda.


SMH, just because they selling stuff you are against their "movement" and "message"? No movement IN HISTORY didn't fight for free. Dr.King needed money from rich white folks during the Civil Rights era to help. I guess people should stop giving money to different Help to fight Cancer or HIV/AIDS organizations since there is no real cure. 

I am a realest, the main point everyone agrees with is that Kony is a bad guy that needs to be capture. Every little thing to bring awareness or to help is positive. I think sometimes people lose sight of the main goal.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TheFrootOne said:


> Joseph Kony on Encyclopedia Dramatica
> 
> Classic.


The Carl Weathers shit is the funniest thing ever. The first time I saw Kony I was like 'what the fuck, man, Carl, you should have just stuck with movies'.

In the end, it is very hilarious how people are only discovering Kony in 2012. Nothing like caring about a guy who hasn't done shit for years.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Camille Léone said:


> Damn still no rebuttal to that ETHER I spat out on yall. lmaoo


it might be because nobody gives a fuck what you have to say anymore


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

GD said:


> it might be because nobody gives a fuck what you have to say anymore


Or it might be because I'm right and you can't rebut the truth... The amount of reps I got for my posts in here say otherwise.... and from people who "opposed" me in the thread too. Sorry but unlike you cacs I do my homework before a celebrity tells me it's "cool."


USAUSA1 said:


> SMH, just because they selling stuff you are against their "movement" and "message"? No movement IN HISTORY didn't fight for free. Dr.King needed money from rich white folks during the Civil Rights era to help. I guess people should stop giving money to different Help to fight Cancer or HIV/AIDS organizations since there is no real cure.
> 
> I am a realest, the main point everyone agrees with is that Kony is a bad guy that needs to be capture. Every little thing to bring awareness or to help is positive. I think sometimes people lose sight of the main goal.


No. It's a propaganda film. I explained everything already. It's not just because they are money hungry and keep 70% of the proceeds. I'll break it down to you.

Step 1: Understand Americans' ignorance of how people in third world countries live and have been living for centuries.
Step 2: Isolate ONE of the numerous rebel army leaders. (Make sure his name is marketable.)
Step 3: Get a white hipster to do a documentary on a "hip" site like youtube about what happens in Uganda. (Black people have been speaking about what goes on in Uganda and many other African countries for years, but it goes unnoticed. A college aged white guy is much more "relatable" to the general public.)
Step 4: Make sure the video uses first world guilt to pull at the viewers' heart strings.
Step 5: Make sure it involves children. Children are the future and no one likes to see hurt children.
Step 6: Talk about how you don't want your blonde son to live in a world with people like the rebel army leader in it. (Even though your son won't ever have to worry about people like said leader because he lives in a different country.)
Step 7: Sell merchandise to make the common man feel like he is "a part of something big" and "making a difference" and "being the change they want to see in the world."
Step 8: ????
Step 9: PROFIT!



The video has a lot of half truths in it... and when people speak in half truths, there are ulterior motives. Yes they are spreading "awareness", but they aren't telling the whole truth.
If you want people to be stupid it's better to give them WRONG information instead of NO information at all. The fact that people are letting the internet think for them is the biggest issue here. There's no critical thinking. Just white people hopping on the next white guilt trip.

And yall are proving my point. Yall shoulda sold some bracelets after 9/11. That would have killed Osama quicker.


DUMBASSES.


BTW this isn't about a MOVEMENT. It's about a MOMENT. Fuck what you heard. I support Kony and people like him being killed but people are doing it wrong.

I wouldn't have so much beef if this wasn't about going into Uganda to get their newfound oil. The amount of oil they found in the area of Uganda can sustain the whole world. it's about RESOURCES, not making peace in Uganda....
America doesn't care about black people here OR in Africa.... so don't think they magically care now. Yall only care when it benefits YOU.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LOOK AT ME GUYS IM RIGHT BASED ON THE AMOUNT OF REP POINTS I GOT FROM MY POST LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

GD said:


> LOOK AT ME GUYS IM RIGHT BASED ON THE AMOUNT OF REP POINTS I GOT FROM MY POST LOLOLOLOL


Still no actual rebuttal. Must suck when you want to go at someone but you can't debunk the truth.  More deflections please.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

im not even trying to debate with you. the fact is, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

GD said:


> im not even trying to debate with you. the fact is, shut the fuck up.


If you don't want to hear what I have to say then put me on ignore you generic wallaby. The truth hurts. And that's why you're butthurt. Don't get mad at ME because you're ignorant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GD said:


> LOOK AT ME GUYS IM RIGHT BASED ON THE AMOUNT OF REP POINTS I GOT FROM MY POST LOLOLOLOL


stop yelling youre hurting my ears


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Camille Léone said:


> If you don't want to hear what I have to say then put me on ignore you generic wallaby. The truth hurts. And that's why you're butthurt. Don't get mad at ME because you're ignorant.


well man based on what you said, i got repped for telling you to shut the fuck up so that means i must be right!


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Kincaid said:


> Did ANY of you actually watch the video?
> 
> They're not saying send more troops in. They say in the video that obama already sent troops in. The central point of the video is to keep his name out there to keep the effort strong, and try to get more military advisors in to help train the soldiers already there. Nobody is saying send in the army.


Military advisors/trainers=soldiers ya derp. Why would waste our resources on Uganda of all places?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

GD said:


> well man based on what you said, i got repped for telling you to shut the fuck up so that means i must be right!


Yup. I could agree that your fellow demonic friends would cosign that demonic behavior.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is Kony a person? Because my lil sis was trying to ask me if I heard about some dude named Kony, and I said no, and then she said he captured about 3000 people and made them slaves. I then said first of all, what idiot would name their child Kony, and told her to go the hell away.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Well Kony is his last name, but I too fail to see how he's relevant, or why everyone's giving him any attention.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Yea it's quite annoying listening to people getting so hot about it and not actually doing anything but you know what, the guys who made the video are genuinelly trying to punish a guy for the things he did. Pretty sad world we live in when people are flamed for that, Im as jaded and bitter as anyone but come on this is just hipsters jumping on anything that becomes popular and shitting on it. If it raises awareness it can help, it already got help over there so you can;t really say it didn't do anything. Anyway whatever I just find it sad any time anyone tries to do anything and it gets popular there is a backlash


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fargerov said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Jesus. So tired of this. Anyone who actually gave a fuck already knew about this. This is extremely old news. But because a basketball player wears a tshirt, and a video goes viral now a bunch of idiots thinks retweeting something makes them an activist. They still won't do anything, but posting a video is enough.

Newsflash, people who actually make a difference were aware. No need to retweet a video. How about actually making a difference in your own country, and others. That means getting off Facebook and Twitter.

Reminds me of the huge Ron Paul support. None of them went out and voted, but hey they retweeted a lot of crap.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

MEMEBASE GALORE


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm loving you guys right now.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Doesn't really sound like a very good charity if the founders are paying themselves rather large wages, I can't believe they're charging you so much money just for a poster or something when you could pay much less and actually make a difference.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A pretty interesting video from Alex Jones:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

> http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/internet-memes-its-true-facts3.jpg


They did just walk into Mordor though. An idea so crazy it just might work 



> Yea it's quite annoying listening to people getting so hot about it and not actually doing anything but you know what, the guys who made the video are genuinelly trying to punish a guy for the things he did. Pretty sad world we live in when people are flamed for that, Im as jaded and bitter as anyone but come on this is just hipsters jumping on anything that becomes popular and shitting on it. If it raises awareness it can help, it already got help over there so you can;t really say it didn't do anything. Anyway whatever I just find it sad any time anyone tries to do anything and it gets popular there is a backlash


Honestly, this. You talk about these not doing anything, while you spend all day saying why it won't help. You're being a fucking delusional hypocrite when acting this way. You're actually hindering progress by being cynical (for example someone who wants to "actually" help loses motivation because of you putting it down)


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

TheFrootOne said:


> MEMEBASE GALORE


You're seriously the best poster on these boards right now. Words can't describe... how epic that was. How much my sides hurt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What happen to KONY 2011?2010?2009?2008?ect?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> You're seriously the best poster on these boards right now. Words can't describe... how epic that was. How much my sides hurt.


D'aww, I'm flattered :3 (Which isn't something one often gets the IWC)

Thnx


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

How could one single man abduct tens of thousands of children by himself and then force them into slavery, army and then they just continue to do it and work for him and mutilate other peoples faces? Simple. This stuff has been going on in the world, especially Africa for thousands of years since the beginning of civilizations. All Joseph Kony is doing is what a ruler of a empire did over a thousand years ago in using his own army of guys to take other men in this case unfortunately children into his own army almost like a cult within the nation of Uganda.

It's good to see the film maker taking steps to stop all of this and care about it but it's really no different than anything else that goes on in other piss poor countries. If the children don't like it they should get big brother, father, or whoever to keep them safe and possibly rise up and start a civil war with Kony's army.

I'm sure if Kony was born living in America he might have never even been a criminal. Probably be living a happy life with a family or something but because he was born into that life in Uganda and found the evil life he chose to live that's what he does now. It's the countries fault that Kony has done these things and the countries fault that the children are too uneducated to fight back or speak up originally before this film maker came in.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

General Butt Naked > Joseph Kony


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

congrats ney-sayers, you successfully made such a difference by making people who may have done something, not care about an issue!  You should be proud!

Why stop something that has happened for a long time, thats just silly, I knew about it before everyone and didnt do anything im a great guy


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Hiplop said:


> congrats ney-sayers, you successfully made such a difference by making people who may have done something, not care about an issue!  You should be proud!
> 
> Why stop something that has happened for a long time, thats just silly, I knew about it before everyone and didnt do anything im a great guy


Yeah even if you do go kill Kony, it's not going to end. Someone else would take over his throne and make sure it's going to happen again.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Exactly. It's just a savage region, will always be that way until no one there is left. Would be merciful to just nuke em....

Let em kill each other.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> Yeah even if you do go kill Kony, it's not going to end. Someone else would take over his throne and make sure it's going to happen again.


How can you think like this? You can make this judgement for ANYTHING. So you're going to spend your life doing absolutely nothing, because there's 'no point'? Say everyone helped out - You're still saving a _ lot _ of kids, and letting them have a better life. Your pathetic remarks about how nothing will change is silly, even if it doesn't fully go away, some people will be happier. Doesn't that make you want to help? 

Plus, if you did take him out - they would lose a lot of momentum, which you could capitalize on.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Perhaps things just work themselves out and problems solve them self. If we spend our whole lives trying to solve other peoples problems and other countries problems we'd never have our own happiness or solve our own problems....... Oh wait a minute.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Perhaps things just work themselves out and problems solve them self. If we spend our whole lives trying to solve other peoples problems and other countries problems we'd never have our own happiness or solve our own problems....... Oh wait a minute.


we have more than we'll ever need, though. Just by living in North America - we're better off than them. Simply because we're born here. I'm happy, most people are or should be. You don't have to dedicate your entire life - but opposing helping others is fucking crazy. Just help out a little, this counts as helping out a little. Not everyone can donate huge amounts of money.

Why value yourself over another? That's just being pretentious.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The funny thing about all of this is we don't even know if Kony is still in the country or still alive for that matter. This is just a film maker persuading people to donate money and while it probably has a lot of legitimacy to it with the child crying that was how many years ago now. If the country was really that bad for all the children living in it living in fear and at risk of abductions all the time then I can't see how the film maker could have not experienced a child in danger of being abducted first hand or seen a lot more. He could just be seeing things and taking them out of contex in order to make the type of documentary and movement that he's going for here. For all we know the child from the past in the video that was crying about his brother being killed actually wasn't Kony at all.

The child could have been killed by just some wild savage and was mistaken for Kony himself or Kony's army. See we have no idea the exact truths of all of this even the people saying Kony is the number 1 criminal worldwide that needs to be arrested don't know the full extent. Of course Kony has done some bad stuff and deserves the death penalty from his own country men if he's ever caught but we don't know the exact extent of all of this. Kony is no different than any other cult leader in those third world countries or anything else that's going on while we spend time focusing on just him.

If you wanna do good for the Ugandan people then just donate money to Uganda through some international charity fund or something that you could try to go and find. We have no idea how much of all of this money is actually going directly to Ugandan children and to stop this or whatever the goal of needing money is suppose to do. People already donate money to countries like Uganda and nothing changes. This film maker seems like a positive figure to lead this cause but we just don't know how the money will be spent.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Except we do, we have known for years about this guy. Its just gotten a surge in popularity lately due to Reddit.

And that's fair enough. What I'm saying is - give support. Don't act like "hardasses" and oppose a great cause - you just look like fools. I do give a lot of money, personally (to lots of charities, invisible children I bought a 3 kits but nothing major because of the money thing. Mostly free the children)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't think there's anything wrong with tweeting or facebooking about Kony. 

I also don't think there's anything wrong with making hilarious image gifs about the situation.

I like the internet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with tweeting or facebooking about Kony.
> 
> I also don't think there's anything wrong with making hilarious image gifs about the situation.
> 
> I like the internet.


Depends on the motive for me. If you're doing it to raise awareness cool. If you're doing it for attention, fuck off.

edit: As for the hilarious pictures I'm pro-comedy so they're all good when they're funny.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Hiplop said:


> How can you think like this? You can make this judgement for ANYTHING. So you're going to spend your life doing absolutely nothing, because there's 'no point'? Say everyone helped out - You're still saving a _ lot _ of kids, and letting them have a better life. Your pathetic remarks about how nothing will change is silly, even if it doesn't fully go away, some people will be happier. Doesn't that make you want to help?
> 
> Plus, if you did take him out - they would lose a lot of momentum, which you could capitalize on.


YesI can think like that, it's been going on for over 20 years. If you don't think someone would take over his throne, then I don't know what to tell you. Even if you kill Kony and save children(let's be honest, this isn't possible considering children are his army), there are kids that are brainwashed to think this is good and continue his practice.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Depends on the motive for me. If you're doing it to raise awareness cool. If you're doing it for attention, fuck off.


this really.

I enjoy the pictures honestly, just not the people like the post above me who think they have a point :hmm:



> YesI can think like that, it's been going on for over 20 years. If you don't think someone would take over his throne, then I don't know what to tell you. Even if you kill Kony and save children(let's be honest, this isn't possible considering children are his army), there are kids that are brainwashed to think this is good and continue his practice.


You'd rather just let them suffer, forever? Gtfo.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Make him famous.
































































No, but seriously. I think this whole thing is a scam to give some hipsters attention and money. Kony Kit? Really? That's how you're gonna solve this problem? I heard just 30% of donations are going to Africa.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> this really.
> 
> I enjoy the pictures honestly, just not the people like the post above me who think they have a point :hmm:
> 
> ...


Ok, let them suffer "forever"(is that possible, or did you just add it for dramatic effect). Give me one legit reason I should give a fuck about Ugandan children or Uganda in general and I will give them all the money in my pocket (213$).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hiplop said:


> Except we do, we have known for years about this guy. Its just gotten a surge in popularity lately due to Reddit.
> 
> And that's fair enough. What I'm saying is - give support. Don't act like "hardasses" and oppose a great cause - you just look like fools. I do give a lot of money, personally (to lots of charities, invisible children I bought a 3 kits but nothing major because of the money thing. Mostly free the children)


"we"?

99% of the population had no idea who Kony was until they saw a 30 minute video and started to hop on dicks.

I find it hilarious that people are choosing to care in 2012 about a guy who hasn't really done fuck all since 2006, let alone may not even be alive.

Yes, he is scum, no one is saying he isn't, but, what the fuck, people, this is old news and the worst of his shit has happened already. Way to be super late on this and acting like OMG I REALLY CARE AND WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE.

The guy who made the video is just a hipster nerd looking to make a profit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

When I first saw Kony2012 I thought he was some new presidential candidate.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Hiplop said:


> this really.
> 
> I enjoy the pictures honestly, just not the people like the post above me who think they have a point :hmm:
> 
> ...


If it doesn't end, what's the point of saving them?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> "we"?
> 
> 99% of the population had no idea who Kony was until they saw a 30 minute video and started to hop on dicks.
> 
> ...


I love you right now. People are getting shit twisted in here.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

hey guys if we have the same view, i love you!


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> "we"?
> 
> 99% of the population had no idea who Kony was until they saw a 30 minute video and started to hop on dicks.
> 
> ...


I am of that 99% I told my brother the same exact thing I think this is scam to make easy money. You expose this things make people feel sorry and have easy money sent to you. I am all to help the people that are hurt and needed, but the middle man what about him? You send him a dollar he keeps 70 cents the rest if for the cause....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

GD said:


> hey guys if we have the same view, i love you!


and if you disagree with me you're stupid and don't have logic


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

White guilt tripping ass pretending to actually care about black people ass losers are so  right now.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

All I'm saying is it's not like these kids were just swimming in the pool having fun, playing PS3, and having a good time practicing for Law School someday, one day and then all of a sudden out of the clear blue Kony just shows up with some men at their bed and abducts them in the middle of the night.

Uganda is a hell hole piece of shit. You could probably get a disease just by drinking the water there. It's one of these no holds barred countries where something like this is common place. 

The whiny film maker is doing a good thing and means well but I feel that he's just trying to use this emotional video to try to tap into good peoples emotions so they could donate to him. In the end this is all just a way to make money whether the money goes to the country of Uganda or not, it's probably still going to him and his film company which is the problem with all of this and this is how I could see through this.

If it was up to some of you that are really into taking down Kony and what not so gullible to this video (who isn't in the country or else the blonde whiny guy would be dead right now LOL) you'd probably try to get President Obamba to spend millions of dollars just to invade Uganda to capture him and save some children that are probably going to grow up to be poverty stricken people anyways if not for the film maker.

The best thing that happened to some of those children was probably the film maker giving them the opportunity to travel overseas here to the US a real country where they will use the system to get rich much faster than my third generation born broke down on the luck ass.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

*The Truth in Uganda 
*



> [While the political left and an army of Hollywood trendies are clamoring for a U.S. Military invasion of Uganda to capture Joseph Kony, a man who has not even been in the country for six years, Ugandan authorities, backed by the World Bank and British carbon trading companies, are slaughtering Ugandan villagers and stealing their land in a brutal new form of neo-colonialism that has gone largely unnoticed.
> 
> Following the release of Kony 2012, a film made by a shadowy charity with links to USAID, the Tweetosphere exploded with a deluge of leftist politicos and clueless celebrities jumping on the bandwagon to call for Barack Obama to launch yet another act of “humanitarian” bloodletting to go after Kony, leader the of Lord’s Resistance Army (LRC).
> In their haste to appear trendy and in vogue with a viral trend that was all over the social networks like a bad rash within the space of 24 hours, those advocating an increased military intervention on top of the 100 US troops already sent into Uganda last year, most notably habitual “humanitarian” warmonger Angelina Jolie, didn’t concern themselves with the facts.
> ...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This article about sums up the truth like I was saying.



> and that the problems facing the country in 2012 are AIDS, Hepatitis, prostitution and unemployment, none of which would be alleviated by a U.S. military invasion on the pretext of hunting a man who is not even in the country.


That clearly means the country is fucked up and they only have themselves to blame for woman sucking dick and taking it in the ass and men not working helping build the country in some way. Truth be told Uganda is just a shit hole with nothing going for it and everybody should probably just move to other parts of the world if it's possible.



> While a legion of celebrity idiots and political operatives push the Kony 2012 hoax, Ugandan people are currently facing a very real threat of murder and displacement that has nothing to do with the Lord’s Resistance Army. It’s being carried out by the Ugandan government itself in alliance with the World Bank and carbon trading companies.
> As we reported last year, armed troops acting on behalf of New Forests Company, an outfit backed by the World Bank whose board includes HSBC Managing Director Sajjad Sabur as well as other former Goldman Sachs investment bankers, burned houses to the ground and killed children to evict Ugandans from their homes in the name of seizing land to protect against “global warming.”
> An Oxfam report documents how the British outfit has worked with the Ugandan government to forcibly expel over 20,000 people from their homes using terror and violence as part of a lucrative scramble for arable land that can be used to satisfy the multi-billion dollar carbon trading ponzi scheme, which is worth $1.8 million a year to the company.
> Harrowing stories speak of how armed “security forces” stormed Ugandan villages and torched houses, burning children to death as they threatened to murder anyone who resisted while beating and torturing others.
> ...


Wow I'm willing to bet the maker of that film has been working for this World Bank.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wow took 273 posts for someone to post a conspiracy theory from infowars i had that pegged for page 2 or 3


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

What exactly is wrong with bandwagoning for a good cause? I wanna know.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nick Logan said:


> What exactly is wrong with bandwagoning for a good cause? I wanna know.


nothing


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> I'm not knocking what the cause is because it's a good cause but if that video didn't come up, no one would care that Kony is doing this considering it's been done for 26 years. Spreading a video about someone isn't going to catch the person, you have to actually DO something about it.


Then you don't understand the power of awareness.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Nothing would be wrong with it at all if this wasn't the biggest scam of the year.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fargerov said:


>


:lmao that is fucking brilliant



CM12Punk said:


> Yeah even if you do go kill Kony, it's not going to end. Someone else would take over his throne and make sure it's going to happen again.


This is my main issue with it. Kony is the main guy but it's not like he's working alone. Chances are he already has the guy to take over him ready and primed just in case. 




Hiplop said:


> How can you think like this? You can make this judgement for ANYTHING. So you're going to spend your life doing absolutely nothing, because there's 'no point'? Say everyone helped out - You're still saving a _ lot _ of kids, and letting them have a better life. Your pathetic remarks about how nothing will change is silly, even if it doesn't fully go away, some people will be happier. Doesn't that make you want to help?
> 
> Plus, if you did take him out - they would lose a lot of momentum, which you could capitalize on.


Your donating money. Yet 3/4 of that money isn't even going to the initial cause. Plus like I mentioned before if the guy can run a huge syndicate like this he's not an idiot he's probably got 5 plans waiting to initiate one of them. Plus even though I don't doubt people care I doubt they care that much. Honestly I may just sound cynical but society has made me that way. People will always jump on something when it's fresh and then forget about it once it's off the news. Isn't there supposed to that lights out stuff in a couple weeks? Let's see how that goes. If they get him then I'll take it all back but i'm not holding my breath on it at al.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Nothing would be wrong with it at all if this wasn't the biggest scam of the year.


Because you got solid, tangible, and concrete evidence, right?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Nick Logan said:


> Because you got solid, tangible, and concrete evidence, right?


there is alot of evidence that this is a scam.. Look up the group invisible children and see what they really do.. And the Ugandan Govt. has already come out against the film and stating that Kony hasn't been a problem for years and that disease and poverty is the real problem ..

Look it up


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nick Logan said:


> What exactly is wrong with bandwagoning for a good cause? I wanna know.


Probably because people are hopping on the bandwagon to feel like they are apart of something that is popular at the moment, as opposed to actually giving a shit about it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Probably because people are hopping on the bandwagon to feel like they are apart of something that is popular at the moment, as opposed to actually giving a shit about it.


I agree with this!!! My ex and I were talking about it the other day....clear to see we have different mindsets. Of course after telling her the facts about this Kony stuff she didn't want to acknowledge it.

She says that I think I know everything. Well.......:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> When I first saw Kony2012 I thought he was some new presidential candidate.


Me too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Probably because people are hopping on the bandwagon to feel like they are apart of something that is popular at the moment, as opposed to actually giving a shit about it.


Exactly!

Anyone else on Facebook notice people posting a picture of a person with cancer and saying 1 like for 1 prayer?

It's fucking pathetic that they use someone elses suffering to get likes.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Facebook is stupid. I stay away from it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Nick Logan said:


> Then you don't understand the power of awareness.


Awareness is good but stop acting like you're killing someone by buying a t-shirt.

In other news, we have a new enemy at large.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

As much as I would like to support Kony 2012, the overwhelming amount of info brought to my attention makes me look at this movement as a propaganda marketing experiment to get our generation to support a military takeover of Uganda probably having something to do with natural resource control. I support arresting international criminals but not military take over.

This has been going on for over 20 years. So why now? Someone somewhere is trying to cash in on it. It's the same with the US invasion of Iraq and the middle east. While they did have some reasoning behind it, there was no reason for 10's of thousands of people to die. The Global Warming issue was jumped on to delay Canada's production of oil and to regulate how fast we can produce it so we don't become one of the richest countries in the world. There is a hidden agenda in all of this.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Nick Logan said:


> What exactly is wrong with bandwagoning for a good cause? I wanna know.


Read the thread. Everything was covered. Stop letting Kim Kardashian give you history lessons.


Matador said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Anyone else on Facebook notice people posting a picture of a person with cancer and saying 1 like for 1 prayer?
> 
> It's fucking pathetic that they use someone elses suffering to get likes.


Yea that shit pisses me off. They do it because they are bad people and want to feel like they aren't bad. The same Americans upset about this had nothing to say for the last 200 years. You realize how many Africans die just for you to wear diamonds in America? Wait... my fault. No one will know about blood diamonds until the NEXT white guy tells us what's cool to care about in Africa. It's white guilt coupled with the White Messiah Industrial Complex.



Nick Logan said:


> Then you don't understand the power of awareness.


You white people love your "awareness" shit. I already debunked awareness on like page 3. Being aware of something doesn't make it change. ACTION DOES.


> An interesting fact about white people is that they firmly believe that all of the world’s problems can be solved through “awareness.” Meaning the process of making other people aware of problems, and then magically someone else like the government will fix it.
> 
> This belief allows them to feel that sweet self-satisfaction without actually having to solve anything or face any difficult challenges. Because, the only challenge of raising awareness is people not being aware. In a worst case scenario, if you fail someone doesn’t know about the problem. End of story.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cofounder of invisible children just arrested for public masturbation


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He wanted to help so many people so hard he had to jack off in the middle of the street. Totally understandable.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

HORNY 2012


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

This will be forgotten by Summer. Or at best, it'll be an afterthought.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread is tldr but I thought this trend was debunked already.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Funny how no one posts stuff on Facebook anymore, pathetic


----------



## BomaYe! (Mar 16, 2012)

Letlive said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHAHHA :lmao

In response to Matador, the fad has died down. Just goes to show how sheeplike most people are.


----------

